# Member Photos



## SKAustin

If you've got 'em, Post em. Lets put some faces behind the names.


----------



## Guest




----------



## joeshmoe




----------



## girlofgod

hahah my crazy myspace pic...i dont have any other ones atm...oh well...

bri


----------



## dprUsh83




----------



## Guest

Great pics everyone nice to see who we all talk to.


----------



## Mike

*Member Pictures in Profiles*

Hi everyone,

You can now post a picture of yourself in your profile. 

Please update your profile as we will be removing this topic in the near future.

Thank you and I hope you and your fish are having a great day!

~Admin


----------



## SKAustin

*Re: Member Pictures in Profiles*



Administrator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> You can now post a picture of yourself in your profile.
> 
> Please update your profile as we will be removing this topic in the near future.
> 
> Thank you and I hope you and your fish are having a great day!
> 
> ~Admin


Now thats just wrong, Admin, you posted in *my* thread without posting a pic?????????? And here I thought you had finally conjured the stones to share a little of yourself with everyone.


----------



## rev

Yeh Yeh. I'll take a break soon...


----------



## Steman

rev that almost looks like you as well


----------



## Tracy

Hello!


----------



## jinithith2

here I am...


----------



## Rob1619

Oh well...here is me and my wife.


----------



## Steman

well i guess i better put a pic of myslef up already.


----------



## JouteiMike

Figured I might as well contribute! Haha.

This is the only pic I could find, it's like a year old but you get the idea.


----------



## jones57742

Steman said:


> well i guess i better put a pic of myslef up already.


I have seen that somewhere before.

TR


----------



## jinithith2

alright I give in...









I will NOT be liable for any broken computer screens...  

BTW, I actually DO play the violin and it is not just some silly mock-up for a photo-shoot. This is my Akron Youth Symphony principal of second violins pic taken about a month ago


----------



## jinithith2

AARGH!
my face came out waaay too flat
I will try to get a better shot of the pic later
horrible angle...


----------



## xingumike

Ah well what the heck il join in eh!

This is me enjoying a typical end of british summers day a few months back with my girlfriends aunts german shep, Sasha.


----------



## SimplySplendid

Ha! As if Blue would ever post a photo of himself :bluelaugh:


----------



## girlofgod

lol BN....i think he's the little girl in the pic...lol...

how old is she? she looks to be about the same age as mine...she's adorable!!

<3 bri


----------



## Daz

She's 5 going on 20. Thankyou.  gog.


----------



## girlofgod

here is a piccie of my tatoo ..one of them anyways

bri


----------



## dprUsh83

All I know is, somebody said something about a kilt...


----------



## girlofgod

here is another of me...from awhile ago though...really bad pic from when i was using a dollar store digital camera...lol dont ask!

















and this one is pretty recent...earlier this year i believe..and thats my dog in case you were wondering..


----------



## rev

girlofgod said:


> here is a piccie of my tatoo ..one of them anyways
> 
> bri


So how many tats or hours of tattoo work do you have ?

I'm on about 70 hours so far.

No Pain...No Gain !!

Here's about 14 hours :


----------



## flatcam1

painful!

looking good rev! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lupin

dprUsh83 said:


> All I know is, somebody said something about a kilt...


:bluelaugh: Good one, Danny.:wink2:


----------



## flatcam1

Haaaa! very funny mate.

is there hagus 'round here?
LOL


----------



## flatcam1

this is me in front of my multi-million dollar hot rod!


----------



## Daz

Ow your a big lad!!!


----------



## jones57742

dlil said:


> Ow your a big lad!!!


If I can help him learn the basics of calculus before he gets into high school his head will be much larger than his body!!

(ie. his folks will have to 'grease his ears' in order for him to get through doors) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

TR


----------



## jones57742

These photographs were taken in Parking Lot F at Kyle Field prior to the Texas Tech/Texas Aggie game.

I am a Horn though!!!

The 1st photograph is Ron and Colie.

The 2nd photograph is Ron, Colie and Chris.


----------



## girlofgod

er...um...im guessing i have about 3-4 hours of work? hee hee hee..i'm not big on pain much..i try to minimize as much as possible...but i always wanted angel wings...so i had to have them...and the star on my toe just seemed like such a novel idea. the butterfly was more, spur of the moment....

bri


----------



## rev

Link didn't work for me so here you are ...


----------



## jones57742

rev said:


> You beat me to it Jonesy...lol.


Rev:

You know that I am always a minimum of one step ahead

(shouts while ducking and running for cover) :lol: :lol: :lol: .

TR


----------



## Mike

*Me*

This not my best shot but it's all I have:










Just kidding. Here I am:


----------



## Lupin

First time we ever see you.:tease:
Wait..'til the other mods get a load of this.:brow: :smoke:


----------



## girlofgod

hellloooo hottie.... 8) *whistles* lol

im going to tell all your frat boys that you wanted to see happy feet! 

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


bri


----------



## Guest

Well its about time admin. :wink: Nice to see you...


----------



## Mike

Haha, thanks Lauri 

And for the record, everyone, I have not seen Happy Feet. Yet.


----------



## Melissa

Nice to see what you look like. i like to see people that i talk to.


----------



## Amphitrite

*Re: Me*

.

*So, just one question: who is that in the picture below? * :lol: 



Administrator said:


> This not my best shot but it's all I have:


----------



## Mike

I don't know, but he's a real looker, ain't he?

Nice pics, everyone. It's great to see what everyone looks like!

Perhaps we should move the topic to the Meet the Community forum where members presumably go when they first join so that they will see it right away?


----------



## Amphitrite

That's what I thought... I was just wondering if you had his number :brow:


----------



## Lupin

kateyoup said:


> That's what I thought... I was just wondering if you had his number :brow:


:welldone:


Administrator said:


> Perhaps we should move the topic to the Meet the Community forum where members presumably go when they first join so that they will see it right away?


Yes. Move forth.:thumbsup:


----------



## usmc121581

*Fruad alert*

That is not admin, He fooled you guys again. He really wears spandex on his off time while dancing with penny loafers on, In a pink tutu. With Skaustin by his side.


----------



## Mike

usmc121581 said:


> *Fruad alert*
> 
> That is not admin, He fooled you guys again. He really wears spandex on his off time while dancing with penny loafers on, In a pink tutu. With Skaustin by his side.


What's that scientific term used by professionals for when people project onto others those qualities or habits they are not happy about with themslves? :BIGwinky:


----------



## jones57742

Administrator said:


> What's that scientific term used by professionals for when people project onto others those qualities or habits they are not happy about with themslves?


Projection. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

TR


----------



## usmc121581

usmc121581 wrote: 
*Fruad alert* 



> That is not admin, He fooled you guys again. He really wears spandex on his off time while dancing with penny loafers on, In a pink tutu. With Skaustin by his side.





> What's that scientific term used by professionals for when people project onto others those qualities or habits they are not happy about with themslves?


Yes that is it I have always wanted to be like Admin. Thanks for reminding me, that has been a long life goal for me. :lol:


----------



## Mike

I mean that you were projecting your spandex, penny loafer, and tutu wearing onto me 

Why did people used to keep pennys in penny loafers, anyhow? The same reason they kept pet rocks?


----------



## jinithith2

here I am


----------



## Dizlal

A large tart??


----------



## dprUsh83

Here's a picture of me after a little drinking. Went to visit a buddy in college a couple years back, we drank for like 73 straight hours....


----------



## dprUsh83

Blue said:


> Nandoposis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is yours Blue ?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I'm not ready yet.:tongue: I don't think I've seen yours before, do I?
Click to expand...

Come on Blue, don't be a party pooper...post a pic!


----------



## Daz

dprUsh83 said:


> Here's a picture of me after a little drinking. Went to visit a buddy in college a couple years back, we drank for like 73 straight hours....



Good night had by all. Tidy Danny. 8)


----------



## flatcam1

heres a better pic of me with my dog.


----------



## Mike

Very nice, flatcam1! What kind of dog is that? Looks like a black lab. I used to have one and I love those dogs.


----------



## Lupin

Administrator said:


> Very nice, flatcam1! What kind of dog is that? Looks like a black lab. I used to have one and I love those dogs.


Yes, Mike. It's his Labarador, Shadow.


----------



## Claude

This is me with my Remington 870 express, AKA: Deer Slayer :lol:


----------



## jones57742

Folks:

In West Texan *******
"Isn't he a very nice lookin young feller?"

Also his intelligence is the reason I just cannot keep from "aggravating" him about his grades, calculus, classical physics, etc.

TR




flatcam1 said:


> heres a better pic of me with my dog.


----------



## Bristle nose

So now are you ready to post up a photo of youself, Bluuuue?


----------



## Lupin

Bristle nose said:


> So now are you ready to post up a photo of youself, Bluuuue?


Of course not and never will.:quiet:

Have you posted yours?:tongue:

*Skips out and disappears from the thread* :wink2:
I'll never go back to this dreadful thread.:wink2:


----------



## Tracy

girlofgod said:


> hellloooo hottie.... 8) *whistles* lol
> 
> im going to tell all your frat boys that you wanted to see happy feet!
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> bri


Yeah he's hot! :twisted:


----------



## Tracy

Everyone is sooo young  

Any fella out there want to be e-pals with a very cute 16 year old? I hate my daughter's boyfriend, would love it if a decent fella came her way! (I have photos if you're interested).

(oh my gawd did I just write that?)


----------



## flatcam1

HAAA!!

wheres rosses pic. 

 COME ON PR!!!


----------



## girlofgod

omg tracy....too funny. lmao


----------



## sazzy

here is me, taken this morning


----------



## flatcam1

it doesn't seem to work yet


----------



## flatcam1

lovely pic. 
now i can see it.


----------



## Melissa

well for those of you who have not seen me, here i am!


----------



## Daz

Well hello Mel.  :wink:


----------



## Lupin

Hiya Sazzy and Mel!!!:wave:


----------



## lioness501

heres me. i know ill regret this lol this was 5 years ago wen i was 19. wen i could handle my drink lololol


----------



## Lupin

Oooh..Pretty. Hi.:wave:


----------



## lioness501

thanks blue


----------



## pleco_cory_fan

The pic will come soon flat :lol:


----------



## sazzy

usmcwife said:


> well for those of you who have not seen me, here i am!


mel you will have to put another one on when you change your hair, this weekend  like before and after lol :lol:


----------



## Melissa

Ok i will, but dont laugh if you think it looks funny! lol


----------



## Kate

Now that you know I'm a total noob (to this forum AND fish lol) AND a blonde, I have a valid excuse for my utter stupidity and general lack of fish-sense. Right? Maybe? Hopefully?


----------



## xingumike

hello :wink:


----------



## L's bells

nice horse


----------



## Kate

Haha heyy and thanks! He's quite a bum though..

P.S. Mike - I'm stealing your Aunt's dog. Just in case she suddenly disappears, you know why.


----------



## musho3210

Kate said:


> Now that you know I'm a total noob (to this forum AND fish lol) AND a blonde, I have a valid excuse for my utter stupidity and general lack of fish-sense. Right? Maybe? Hopefully?


no body is a noob here, they come here to learn, trust me i was worse than you before i read books and joined this forum.


----------



## GalaxyGirl

Holy horses Kate, not only do we have perfect Cowgirl horses, but were both blondes. And youre not a noob, I got fish without knowing ANYTHING. Other than they have fins and need to go into water. You learn as you go :wink:


----------



## Kate

Haha true story. We could totally be sisters lol.
And regarding the noob thing - I just like making fun of my blatent stupidity sometimes lol. Any forum you go to there are things to learn (like what an LFS is..haha).  But seriously, everyone on this forum rocks. I'm pretty much in love with this place and you guys. It's really too bad more people in the real world aren't as helpful and kind. <3


----------



## Daz

Just thought I would wake this up, since we have had a load of new members lately. C'mon folks lets see them boat races.


----------



## jones57742

kateyoup said:


> So, where's yours Julie????


Yep: Yep: Would like to see our resident engineer!

For all of the folks who are new to the forum:
this is Chris (the gal I run around with from New Mexico), Colie and I at a Texas Tech/Texas A&M football game last fall (note the burnt orange horns on my shirt)











TR


----------



## Falina

kateyoup said:


> Julie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good call.
> 
> 
> 
> So, where's yours Julie????
Click to expand...

Never! :twisted:


----------



## jones57742

Julie said:


> Never! :twisted:


Uh uh! Uh uh!

If an "old, wore out, 54 year old, West Texas *******" can post a photograph of himself then so can Julie!!!

TR


----------



## Falina

jones57742 said:


> Julie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh uh! Uh uh!
> 
> If an "old, wore out, 54 year old, West Texas *******" can post a photograph of himself then so can Julie!!!
> 
> TR
Click to expand...

Hmm!

I don't have any photos of me anyway, but even if I did I wouldn't post - wouldn't want to give you all nightmares.

Only "photos" I have of me are a computer generated Tony Hawk's skateboarding character Julie, allbeit with a photo of me imposed onto the face, or a photo of me from belly to neck, holding a dog that my mum wanted a photo off - well saying she wnated the dog and not me.  

So I tried!!!! I searched through the computer and that's all I came up with.


----------



## jones57742

Excuses, Excuses, Excuses!!!!

Think about a world without Ron Jones' input to your intellectual stimulation!

Go next door and borrow a digital camera (said in jest because I am 99.99% certain that where you work an SLR is readily available)!

Also would like to see the cories!

TR


----------



## Falina

jones57742 said:


> I am a Horn though!!!
> 
> [/img]


What is a horn? :dunno:


----------



## Falina

OK! I've trudged through all my friends bebo accounts and have found one of me. I'm drunk and have fallen asleep in a pub but what the heck! Now jonesey can't moan at me for not posting! :twisted: 

For those of you who are wondering - I had to copy/paste it into word, then into paint to save it, which is why the big borders etc...


----------



## GW

Daz said:


> Just thought I would wake this up, since we have had a load of new members lately. C'mon folks lets see them boat races.


Thanks Daz...It's not often, matter of fact...Never Have, seen a Kilted FlyFisherman before :lol: 

At the risk of being Kilted(or worse) :lol: ...









Something a little more recent...


----------



## Amphitrite

GW said:


> At the risk of being Kilted(or worse) :lol: ...


Now where's that Photoshop program when I need it :twisted:


----------



## Amphitrite

There we go...


----------



## GW

:lol: Wrong Tartan...My Mothers Maiden name was Sinclair :wink:


----------



## Amphitrite

There's no pleasing some folks! :tease:


----------



## GW

:lol: Wait 'til I get done with Your "PhotoChop" :lol:


----------



## leifthebunny

I guess I should post mine. Here's me with my little troublemaker - "Squinkie". He's mostly Norwegian Forest and I've got chewed up oak chairs to prove it.


----------



## Lupin

Wow! I like that cat.


----------



## jones57742

Lupin said:


> Wow! I like that cat.


Looks like a domesticated Mountain Lion to me.

TR


----------



## leifthebunny

Norwegian Forests (as well as Maine *****) will get much larger (20+ lbs). I also have a mix Maine ****, but he's a small little guy.

Here's a pic of full sized Maine *****: http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/bigcat2.asp


----------



## jones57742

Gives "a whole new meaning to the term "house cat"!

TR


----------



## Daz

Tidy beard leifthebunny :shock: , Still waiting for the Lupin PIC!!!!


----------



## ndjs

Here I am.  

Sorry for the large size.


----------



## sazzy

great pics, do u like being creative?


----------



## ndjs

I used to work for government contractors designing logos and whatnot back in high school. So I occasionally get bored and do random things with graphics.
These may not work... If they don't let me know.


----------



## Falina

A beard! Wooo!!!

Nice cat!


----------



## tangy

lets keep this post up and running no?
well here you go!









Thats right. You pplz have been talking to a giant orange with an orange unibrow.LOL.


----------



## serpaekeeper45

well prepare to see an ugly face. this is me at a younger age,i think 11 or something.btw,school picture.


----------



## jones57742

Very Nice Looking Young Gentleman.

Having said that "just think about having to report to Ron" your grades in math and physics for the next school year.

TR


----------



## serpaekeeper45

ROFL!
btw iv got more hair now lol.


----------



## Lupin

tangyman said:


> lets keep this post up and running no?
> well here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right. You pplz have been talking to a giant orange with an orange unibrow.LOL.


Wilson is much better looking than you.


----------



## Daz

Wheres your's Lupes ?


----------



## Jpet

Me and the Pugs


----------



## Falina

Cute dogs! I love Pugs!


----------



## beetlebz

hmmm lets see.. thats an old pic but i still look the same, only no glasses anymore  Ladies, do your best to control yourselves! (i.e. no pitchfork mobs)










Willow? Lupin? F4A? we are still missing some 
ill see if i can find a better pic when i get home, something half way current


----------



## Amphitrite

beetlebz said:


> Willow? Lupin? F4A? we are still missing some


We certainly are!  C'mon guys, let's see them mugshots!


----------



## willow

i would,however due to security reasons,i am unable
i will show one of my tattoos in stead if you like.


----------



## beetlebz

security reasons? aww man you arent going to tazer me are you?  
:brow: hehe

sure whatever you can get away with


----------



## willow

tazer you,umm no sorry.  








but will put up with showing my back,(please excuse podgieness  )


----------



## beetlebz

nice tat willow! i dunno what podgieness means :dunno: but youre excused i think.. lol

and lupin, what are you chuckling about oh pictureless one? HMM? aww alright ill stop harassing you


----------



## tangy

nice tat willow. now all i need to see is Julies tat and my life is complete :wink:


----------



## willow

podginess( meaning your fat bits  )


----------



## Falina

tangyman said:


> nice tat willow. now all i need to see is Julies tat and my life is complete :wink:


Hehe :wink: 

Healing very nicely, shall post in the near future but may as well wait until the scabbiness is completely away.

LOL Willow, podgiess, that's a funny word.


----------



## beetlebz

Julie said:


> LOL Willow, podgiess, that's a funny word.


lol you aint kidding! Im stealing it for day to day use :bluelaugh:


----------



## willow

how about squidgie bits,(no rudness ment by that in any way shape of form)


----------



## beetlebz

:O are you implying that im fat? <sucks it in> LOL kidding kidding!


----------



## willow

pmsl, no i ment me.lol


----------



## tangy

Im camera shy so dont expect a smile. and laugh all you want. im serious


----------



## serpaekeeper45

A RARE SHOT OF THE TANGYMAN! wow how many tanks do u have in your room? by the way people,the pic of me is a long time ago. ill get a new 1.


----------



## jsm11482

Here I am.....deep in thought, and a second one with my fembot....


----------



## Lupin

tangyman said:


> Im camera shy so dont expect a smile. and laugh all you want. im serious


I can laugh now.


----------



## serpaekeeper45

this is late at night and im kinda out of my mind. so this pic of me is really stupid.


----------



## willow

hay people,it's lovely to see you all  ,


----------



## serpaekeeper45

yes. i need to reseize my pic so i dont destroy any computers.i apologise for any cpu damage.


----------



## tangy

serpaekeeper45 said:


> yes. i need to reseize my pic so i dont destroy any computers.i apologise for any cpu damage.


Not me. I expect smoke and fire coming out of your pc's right about now :twisted:


----------



## serpaekeeper45

yes. more than that.


----------



## Daz

Oh Justin, you are a handsome you fellow are'nt you.


----------



## serpaekeeper45

.......its kinda weird to hear that from a guy..........


----------



## jsm11482

What's weird about that? Its fine....


----------



## Daz

If you have'nt got that swing, you can't play with Bing :lol:


----------



## serpaekeeper45

no comment


----------



## tangy

Muahahahahahahahaaaaaaa







[/list]


----------



## willow

spookie


----------



## serpaekeeper45

NOSFER JUNIOR


----------



## tangy

I aim to scare the brownies out of you guys


----------



## serpaekeeper45

well its not working nosferatu.


----------



## MegK

hm i havent posted a picture

here is me!


----------



## Falina

tangyman said:


> Im camera shy so dont expect a smile. and laugh all you want. im serious


So you're not a citrus fruit afterall? I'm not sure if I'm relieved, or disappointed! :lol:


----------



## tangy

MegK said:


> hm i havent posted a picture
> 
> here is me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> DONT EAT ME!! :jk:


----------



## Daz

Bump, loads of new members and no new pics. C'mon folks don't be shy..


----------



## JouteiMike

I already posted mine waaaaay back in the beginning of this thread...but why not post a few that are a little more recent?










Me in Montreal, Canada...freezing my ass off in front of the Olympic tower.










Another one of me with longer hair.

Going for the serious look in both I suppose.
Got a few other maybe I'll put up some other time.


----------



## Falina

Links aren't working for me Mike. Have I just saved myself a terrible sight? :lol:


----------



## JouteiMike

No you're most definitely missing out on a flawless individual. :wink: 

Uhhh...I just uploaded them and used the exact link. What's going on here...


----------



## JouteiMike

Well they're in the album, and right next to my name on the left you can click to view them.


----------



## Lupin

Falina said:


> Links aren't working for me Mike. Have I just saved myself a terrible sight? :lol:


Album links will not work as image codes. Click them. I've removed the image codes in this quote.


JouteiMike said:


> I already posted mine waaaaay back in the beginning of this thread...but why not post a few that are a little more recent?
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=569
> 
> Me in Montreal, Canada...freezing my ass off in front of the Olympic tower.
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=568
> 
> Another one of me with longer hair.
> 
> Going for the serious look in both I suppose.
> Got a few other maybe I'll put up some other time.


----------



## JouteiMike

Thanks Lupin. I tried fiddling around to make it work, but I couldn't find how to get the direct .jpg link. Oh well.

Falina: hope the sight wasn't too terrible for ya.


----------



## tangy

JouteiMike said:


> Falina: hope the sight wasn't too terrible for ya.


Too late. I fear by now her eyes must have melted :lol:


----------



## tangy

WOOOOOOOO. CREAM PUFF BOX HATS ARE THE NEW FAD!!


----------



## Falina

tangy said:


> WOOOOOOOO. CREAM PUFF HATS ARE THE NEW AFROS!!


Woo hoo! I've always wanted my name on a cream puff hat!

Hehe. You're kinda hot.  I herein declare you my official fishforum BF, LOL!


----------



## crystalclear83

me kinda drunk at some bar unshaven...








O yeah and GO Redskins!
*This is what happens to me when it's a full moon!*


----------



## willow

Nice to see you. 
*This is what happens to me when it's a full moon!*







[/quote]
good greif,you mean you turn into a large monkey with 6 legs. :lol:

Wooohooooo,Tangy and Falina :greenyay: :redyay: :blueyay:


----------



## crystalclear83

lol That's an APE not a monkey. And it's a gorilla, also notice the "silver back" That means something as well...google it :lol:


----------



## willow

your over twelve years old and have canine teeth :shock:


----------



## crystalclear83

LoL, well, that's one way of looking at it. :roll: :lol:
... Where's your pic willow?!


----------



## Falina

crystalclear83 said:


> me kinda drunk at some bar unshaven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O yeah and GO Redskins!
> *This is what happens to me when it's a full moon!*


Bah! Shaving is overrated. Grow a beard.


----------



## willow

[quoteWhere's your pic willow?![/quote]
nope,sorry,no can do,
there are issues around my secret identity.


----------



## Daz

willow said:


> nope,sorry,no can do,
> there are issues around my secret identity.


Being ?


----------



## crystalclear83

She's the queen of england!


----------



## Falina

crystalclear83 said:


> She's the queen of england!


She's our Queen too!

Though I daresay the English can have her. I don't care for her much, LOL! :lol:


----------



## tangy

I heard over through the grape vine that the Queen has armpit hair. uis this true Willow? :?


----------



## willow

oi, arm pit hair hair is like totally gross. 
if i tell the identity,then i have to kill you. 
and as for being a Queen ooerrr,
not blooming likley missis.


----------



## Amphitrite

Come on folks, any more members pictures? Don't be shy now


----------



## Daz




----------



## willow

in my younger days.


----------



## Daz

Aww bless you had chubby little legs.


----------



## willow

pmsl,don't know about "had" i still have.


----------



## crystalclear83

You were cute!


----------



## tangy

i cant see it. post it again


----------



## derbyno1

im on the right


----------



## willow

hello nice to see you.


----------



## crystalclear83

What aquarium are you in?


----------



## derbyno1

london zoo aquarium. massive tank with loads of pacu's


----------



## crystalclear83

I didn't know they got that big people bought them all the time from the store! lol


----------



## joeshmoe




----------



## Lupin

Hey Joe! Welcome back!:wave: How are you?


----------



## joeshmoe

good 8)


----------



## Falina

joeshmoe said:


>


Do you have red hair? Or is it just the way the light is hitting it that it looks kinda red?


----------



## beetlebz

ok a new one. well not a new-new one its a month or two old, but i just found it on my camera. this was right after i finished my fire fighter 1 class. in celebration i grew my beard out for a week before having to trim it again


----------



## joeshmoe

Falina said:


> joeshmoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have red hair? Or is it just the way the light is hitting it that it looks kinda red?
Click to expand...

 yuppers i got red hair


----------



## Falina

Woo! More people should have red hair!


----------



## JouteiMike

Found a few random pictures while being bored. Hope you all enjoy.









My buddy and I at a pub. I'm on the right.









Me looking fruity in Canada.









Random picture my friend took like a year ago.









Me making monkey noises.









Lastly, a picture of my friend and I (on the right obviously) discussing something on a street in Montreal. Probably St. Catherine street.


----------



## rustyness

singing along with glassjaw in this picture i believe haha.


----------



## joeshmoe

nice mohawk


----------



## serpaekeeper45

LOL!! joe, you should grow out a mohawk


----------



## sean117Ply

It has been really interesting seeing the people behind the post, here's me (1:00am)










this is me a little more fresh in the morning










This is the Outback (middle of nowhere) and the copter my dad services and flies, he takes me for rides sometimes around the Northern Teritory (look close you can see my dad in there). That was a hot day 49 celsius not sure in farenheight. I live in Meblourne at the bottom of the country its alot cooler.










This is aboriginal art, its thousands of years old


----------



## willow

nice to see you.


----------



## Pleco_stomus

iam in the mountain dew shirt. standing next to me is my beautiful "wife". we call each other husband and wife for a reason iam not to sure of. but we've known each other for a while so it works itself out. i didnt shave that night so i look like crap. we were drinkin that night. holy odin i love beer!


----------



## joeshmoe

yes finally somebody that plays halo


----------



## Mirta

That's from my autumn trip to Stockholm. They have a nice aquarium there, I'll post some pics.


----------



## Jpet

My other pic was kind of old so I thought I would give you guys an update








you all have my permission to use this as your new desktop background.


----------



## Amphitrite

Nice pic Mirta, good to see you :wave: 

Jpet... thanks for the new wallpaper!


----------



## jeaninel

Here's a pic of me and my husband taken last summer.


----------



## Amphitrite

Nice to see you, that's a lovely picture. And a beautiful setting!


----------



## Lupin

Hey Jean.:wave:

What flowers are those behind you? Nice to see you.


----------



## jeaninel

Hey Lupin,
I'm not sure, maybe petunias. This was taken at Six Flags Magic Mountain.


----------



## Pleco_stomus

joeshmoe said:


> yes finally somebody that plays halo



Oh yea dude, i play halo a lot when iam not staring at my fish tank. i only have halo 1for pc, used to have an xbox with halo 2 but that got stolen.......yea.....


----------



## Falina

Bah! Here goes:










This was me at the SECC (Scottish Exhibition Centre (or is it? There are 2 x C, hmm)) at a Machinehead gig, waiting outside while Dragonforce played before I dare re-enter. Not too sure what's going on. My bf is also meant to be in the shot, but i couldn't see where the camera was pointing, and ended up taking a photo of only me. Well, there I am.


----------



## Amphitrite

At last! Nice to see you Julie :wave:


----------



## Mirta

Hi Julie! Good to see you, indeed!


----------



## dodgeboy

kinda far away me playing beer darts in the back yard


----------



## Amphitrite

LOL - I like it. Beer in one hand, darts in the other. Looks like a nice place to sit of an afternoon. Nice to see you dodgeboy :wave:


----------



## dodgeboy

you know us candians. lol , ita game me and the boys play in the summer take two cans of beer shake the heck out of them, then take turns throwing darts at them if your friend hits your can you have to drink it.


----------



## tangy

Haha-Julie exposed! And a bf too so Lup : no more cyber-punches :lol:


----------



## Lupin

tangy said:


> Haha-Julie exposed! And a bf too so Lup : no more cyber-punches :lol:


It just shows to me you never knew Julie has a boyfriend.:roll: As for the punches, I never said I'd stop giving you them.:tongue:


----------



## tangy

Nahh, I knew he was there all along. That pic just serves as a shield between my face and your tiny little cyber-hand


----------



## crystalclear83




----------



## Amphitrite

That looks cold... but loads of fun!!


----------



## JouteiMike

Nice pics!

And about time, Falina :lol:


----------



## Falina

Yep, well, I thoguht so.

crystalclear - that looks brilliant!


----------



## willow

hay crystal,looks like you were having a great time.


----------



## crystalclear83

It was fantastic, I'm glad you saw my pics~! I just added myself to the member map. Here are some more pics and one of me wiping out going very fast at least 45 mph probably a lot faster.


----------



## CuteRacc

I know i'm still a nobody, but I wanted to participate. :3 I would post more if I knew more, I just lurk a lot.


----------



## bf2king

looked through hole thread. and i c ur missing a few pics...............LUPIN.

i also didnt c kate but ill look again i might have missed something.

P.S. i dont feel like getting 1000000 private messages so i wont post a pic of my hotness :lol:


----------



## Amphitrite

:lol: bf2king you looper!

There a pic of me in there somewhere.. just can't remember where.


----------



## willow

bf2king said:


> P.S. i dont feel like getting 1000000 private messages so i wont post a pic of my hotness :lol:


 :lol: oh now come on you know you want to.

CuteRacc,now your not a nobody , glad you posted.participation(sp)is all we ever want.
we need to know all about you now.


----------



## bf2king

<-------------------------- My Pic :lol:


----------



## crazy4fish

dont be a Lupin! come on and post a pic King!


----------



## bf2king




----------



## willow

nice vest.


----------



## bf2king

lol looks a bit older then 16 dont ya think?


----------



## Lupin

crazy4fish said:


> dont be a Lupin! come on and post a pic King!


Where is your own pic?:squint:


----------



## Lupin

bf2king said:


> lol looks a bit older then 16 dont ya think?


I doubt it is you.:tongue: More pics needed.


----------



## bf2king

like i didnt make that obvious lupin :roll: 

ill give ya pics of me when i c pics of willow, lupin and crazy4fish

PS saw kate's pic on her profile. So she is off my list.


----------



## Lupin

bf2king said:


> like i didnt make that obvious lupin :roll:
> 
> ill give ya pics of me when i c pics of willow, lupin and crazy4fish
> 
> PS saw kate's pic on her profile. So she is off my list.


Like I would ever post my photo.:tongue:


----------



## bf2king

He is probably a vampire and his image cant be captured by a camera. :sarcastic:


----------



## Lupin

bf2king said:


> He is probably a vampire and his image cant be captured by a camera. :sarcastic:


:bluelaugh: :bluelaugh: That's wrong.:brow:


----------



## bf2king

Lupin its not like itll steal ur soul or anything :wink:


----------



## Monsterpony

I prefer to be behind the lens so pics of me are few and far between, but I like this one.









A much more recent photo, I am on the right.









My little sister took this a couple days ago. I am kneeling on the edge of my 92 gallon tank trying to rescue two baby danios that decided to find a way into the corner overflow system. My sister thought it was hilarious and kept telling me to lean further.... :roll:


----------



## Lupin

The last photo is scaring me, MP!:blink:


----------



## thewhityfang

hello i a new member here...
im from Indonesia
you can call me rei

nice to see you all


----------



## Amphitrite

Nice to see you Monsterpony and thewhityfang :wave:

MP - did you manage to rescue the danios?


----------



## willow

Monsterpony said:


> I prefer to be behind the lens so pics of me are few and far between,


i see you like to live dangerously then :shock:

i showed a picture of me on another thread,just a little younger
than i am now. :lol:


----------



## crazy4fish

well i hate the camera so i couldnt find too many recent pics that were half way decent. the only ones i could find were of me on a horse so thats the best i can do for now.

well king, you can take me off your list! hahahahaha!










ok this one is just me without a horse. it looks really bad though. (i look horrible with my hair back)lol











okay so king and lupin, its your turn!!!!!!!


----------



## bf2king

You wont c me until i look more like this.
:BIGwinky:


bf2king said:


>


btw i said not until Lupin and willow posted... sry but ive never put a pic of me on the net and well i prefer the secresy of no pic. try and talk me into it all ya want itll be fun comeing up with more reason and/or false pics :wink:


----------



## bf2king

actually i dont c most of the moderators posting their pics :shock:


----------



## Mike

Here's one of my best


----------



## bf2king

Administrator said:


>


what a looker.


----------



## crazy4fish

nice pic admin!


----------



## Monsterpony

Amphitrite said:


> MP - did you manage to rescue the danios?


 Yep, the gold one was easy as it was easy to see, but I ended up having to completely dismantle the pipe system in the overflow section to get the blue one out (doing all this whilst leaning over the tank too )


----------



## bf2king

:shock:


----------



## Lupin

bf2king said:


> actually i dont c most of the moderators posting their pics :shock:


That's a shame.:twisted:


----------



## bf2king

[quote="Lupin']That's a shame.:twisted: [/quote]

Lupin probably is afriad his ugly mug would break our comps :crazy:


----------



## crazy4fish

it cant be that bad right?


----------



## Flashygrrl

Alright...my turn. All regular pics of me tend to suck so I'm usin one of these. It's probably cheating but oh well....


----------



## crazy4fish

Wow, its nice to finally see you flashygrrl!  lovely pic! :wink:


----------



## Flashygrrl

Thank god I was able to paste that smile on for the pictures.....darn veil kept falling out so we ended up having to use like 20 extra bobby pins to hold it! Glad there's a store right by!


----------



## Riveninside

mygirl and i 









my doing my other hobby!










and since everyone is showing off tatts... that was the night it just got done..


----------



## crazy4fish

nice to see you too Riveninside!


----------



## okiemavis

Communing with the beasts in the Galapagos:









My aussie rules football team won the grand finals for the first time in forever- GO CATS!:









And last but not least, chillin in Paradise, aka Brazil:


----------



## Flashygrrl

That first pic is SOOOOO adorable!!!!


----------



## Busgod

Well this is me :twisted:


----------



## crazy4fish

nice to see you busgod. and okiemavis, i love the first pic as well!


----------



## jmelissa82

I wanna play... I'm new here but plan on sticking around....

























So the first one is after a few too many (before I had a baby), the 2nd one I cut my brother out for his privacy, and the last one is just a few days ago!!


----------



## conger

alright my turn...

at my best friends' wedding shower (i'm in the middle)









at a different friend's wedding (dang! everyone's getting married :? ), I'm all the way on the left









and me way back in undergrad, shortly before giving the passed-out guy a good chiefing!


----------



## Skibur

if u cant beat em join em 8)


----------



## Lupin

bf2king said:


> [quote="Lupin']That's a shame.:twisted:
> 
> Lupin probably is afriad his ugly mug would break our comps :crazy:


I notice that.:shake:


----------



## stephenmontero

lol well my pic is in the member showcase if u want to see me/ learn somethings about me


----------



## Amphitrite

stephenmontero said:


> lol well my pic is in the member showcase if u want to see me/ learn somethings about me


In case nobody ever told you, you have some rather strange looking things coming out of your head


----------



## stephenmontero

yea lol ive seen serval doctors about it there not really sure lol. one doctor said it might be a photoshop disorder that allows me to look like that lol (i did it in photoshop)


----------



## Amphitrite

Oh yes, I vaguely remember hearing of the photoshop disorder once. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but apparently there's no cure. :shake:


----------



## Trio123

Im bored... 








The dialogue, "Harley your already shot, you dont need another shot?" 
"But Mr. J! Just a taste more?!?"
"Fine but you have to call me Mr. J for the rest of the night."








We were gonna dance to Thriller! But I saw something shiny and ran away.


----------



## beweeb

here is a school pics 
sorry about the quality i hade to take a pics of a pics if u know what i mean


----------



## bf2king

Lupin said:


> bf2king said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame.:twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupin probably is afriad his ugly mug would break our comps :crazy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I notice that.:shake:
Click to expand...

I strengthend my monitor lets c that ugly mug! :twisted: 

Btw nice pics everyone.


----------



## beweeb

lupin were all waiting on you :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lupin

beweeb said:


> lupin were all waiting on you :roll: :roll:


Dunno why you would wait for me.:dunno: :lol:


----------



## bf2king

Lupin said:


> beweeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> lupin were all waiting on you :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno why you would wait for me.:dunno: :lol:
Click to expand...

Y Not?


----------



## crazy4fish

come on Lupin! y are you so chicken????? :evil: just post a pic  already!!!!!


----------



## Little-Fizz

You guys should see my 3/4" stretched ears. Gotta love it. Its like its straight from Africa. I don't know if I have a picture of it though. I'm going to try and find one. I can't take a new pic because right now only one is 3/4" the other ones 5/8" because I had a blow out. 

Oh and my snake bites :twisted: But everybody has those now a days :roll:


----------



## girlofgod

heres my ugly mug...lmao :wave: mg: 

~Bri *kiss kiss*


----------



## crazy4fish

oh its not that bad girlofgod. :wink: lupin's is probably worse :lol: jk


----------



## girlofgod

crazy4fish said:


> oh its not that bad girlofgod. :wink: lupin's is probably worse :lol: jk


*cries* :BIGweepy:


----------



## Lupin

crazy4fish said:


> oh its not that bad girlofgod. :wink: lupin's is probably worse :lol: jk


Bah! I haven't posted my current pic...yet.


----------



## Flashygrrl

Pretty Please?


----------



## girlofgod

bwahahahahahaha Blue still hasnt posted his pic??!! LMAO!!

when i left over a year ago he was refusing to post his pic too...guess old habits die hard, huh blue? lol :wink:


----------



## Amphitrite

Lupin said:


> Bah! I haven't posted my current pic...yet.


*
Yet?* _Yet _would indicate that you do intend on posting a picture at some point Lupes. So, any clue as to when you're going to be posting it???


----------



## girlofgod

thats like that sign that they had at a Joe's Crab shack that i went too "Free crab legs Tomorrow" ....

only thing is...."tomorrow" never comes. LOL


----------



## SKAustin

Amphitrite said:


> Lupin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah! I haven't posted my current pic...yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yet?* _Yet _would indicate that you do intend on posting a picture at some point Lupes. So, any clue as to when you're going to be posting it???
Click to expand...

A phrase remotely indicative of the ability to build Igloo houses in Hades comes to mind..


----------



## SKAustin

Since the photo I used to open this thread was ancient, I'll post something a bit more current.

My Little Sister and I.


----------



## Amphitrite

Nice photo Steve, I can really see the likeness between you and your sis


----------



## girlofgod

like twins....with hair.


----------



## fishcatcher&keeper

here is a pic of a 32 pound spring salmon I caught last spring. Oh yeah I'm in the pic too!


----------



## willow

hello nice to see you.
do you eat what you catch ?


----------



## fishcatcher&keeper

sometimes I eat what I catch. Mostly I give it away. thats not true...mostly I catch and release. 
I figured that keeping fish would mark me as a friend to the fish and maybe, just maybe, I would get more bites!
It hasn't worked so far....
keep ya posted
Peter


----------



## mkirby258

and here I am!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice to meet you mkirby258. Looking forward to more pictures of those adorable yo-yos!


----------



## Amphitrite

Nice to see you mkirby


----------



## wendex

Been a member for a few months and haven't yet looked around the site properly just asked lots of questions :0). I've only got the one pic of myself on the computer but it's nice to see you all so I thought I'd put it on - and no what I'm carrying isn't mine but he'll be stotting when he sees it couldn't resist :twisted: heh. Hello to all and this site is the best D I'm new to fish keeping and am a future expert watch this space hehehe


----------



## willow

hi,
nice to see you.
could have been worse,they could have been "Y" fronts.
:lol:


----------



## wendex

oh nooo that's just wrong! I suppose though it could be worse I did date someone many many years ago who wore skimpy briefs D (no offence intended to all skimpy brief wearers who may read this each to their own) :lol:


----------



## willow

pmsl :-D
next you gunna tell me that one of em wore speedo's:shock:


----------



## timd

ok, I'll bite


----------



## wendex

hi there - nice to see you - those hankies or speedos ) (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Amphitrite

Great picture timd! Where was it taken, and are they prayer flags you're holding?


----------



## aunt kymmie

Just looking at your picture makes me cold!
Are you at the top of the summit? Where??


----------



## 9311dan

dis is me










and seriously...me and the lady


----------



## aunt kymmie

Awwww...you both look so drop dead gorgeous together!! Very cute!! :-D


----------



## 9311dan

aunt kymmie said:


> Awwww...you both look so drop dead gorgeous together!! Very cute!! :-D


hahaha that was awesome, and thank you


----------



## willow

you two look very good together


----------



## aunt kymmie

Don't they? If I worked in casting I'd hire them both for a toothpaste commercial! Great smiles... :-D


----------



## 9311dan

haha it's funny you say that cause we were accountability partners when we both bought Crest White Strips a year ago....my teef are still that color a year later!


----------



## aunt kymmie

? What are accountability partners??


----------



## 9311dan

haha we would remind each other twice a day to put he white strips in so we both did it in the same time...

corny, i know, but it works if ya want to get things done haha


----------



## onefish2fish

aunt kymmie said:


> ? What are accountability partners??


 
you know, like you give me your bank account number and i dont give you mine. :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie

9311dan said:


> haha we would remind each other twice a day to put he white strips in so we both did it in the same time...
> 
> corny, i know, but it works if ya want to get things done haha


I thought I had my box of White Strips lying around but I can't find them at the moment. I could have sworn the box said use ONCE a day, not twice....;-)


----------



## Matt

aunt kymmie said:


> Awwww...you both look so drop dead gorgeous together!! Very cute!! :-D


yeah, i agree. :-D


----------



## Guppy Girl

Sadly.. this is me >_<










Except I have brown and red hair now.​


----------



## onefish2fish

whats in the cage? hamsters? little brothers?


----------



## Guppy Girl

Lol, sadly, they have out grown the cage (the brothers), so now I keep a rabbit in it


----------



## aunt kymmie

Awwww...rabbit pics, please.


----------



## Guppy Girl

Theres my bunny :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Such a cutie! I've *always *wanted a bunny....
Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## onefish2fish

its cute, but they also make hershey kisses... everywhere.


----------



## aunt kymmie

True, but that's a lot better than the kaka-rocas (pun on Almond Rocas candy as it looks just like it) that I find in my litter boxes...


----------



## onefish2fish

and this is why i keep glass cages.

pump water out, pump water in.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, cute bunny! They are so soft and cuddly!


----------



## Guppy Girl

Ha ha yeah, she can be a nightmare.
It was sad, she was so skinny when I bought her from these people in the city. Her cage was a mess, and she was kept in a cold dark garage, and whenever the little kid went by, he kicked the cage!
So I bought her for $100 and took her home. Now shes healthy happy and spoiled!
And I definitly do NOT kick the cage.


----------



## onefish2fish

you need to put on the "red eye reduction" when you take those pictures


----------



## Guppy Girl

I do weirdly enough haha, thats just the color of her eyes, its pretty freaky, if you catch her in the right light.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so glad you took her away from an abusive situation and gave her a good home.


----------



## Guppy Girl

Yep, shes very happy now =]


----------



## Sucidemonkey

*Rawrwd*

So here i is. lol


----------



## aunt kymmie

Hey There! Nice to see your face!
Is it me or are you really tall? Or the angle of the pic?? ;-)


----------



## Sucidemonkey

im 6 feet.

and its the angel cause i used the webcam on my laptop.


----------



## aunt kymmie

The angle? I don't think so. 6' is tall in my book!


----------



## willow

nice to see new members.:wave:


----------



## RBReddin75

ok.. I'll post... (I'm not skeer'd)


----------



## Amphitrite

Hmm.. you remind me of somebody and I can't for the life of me think who it is :hmm:


----------



## willow

mel gibson kate,that's who he is,

nice to see ya 75.


----------



## RBReddin75

HAHAHAHA!!!!


I've heard that before.. but alas, I'm a GEORGIA BOY, not an AUSSIE..


----------



## Amphitrite

No, not Mel Gibson. I've got it now... Gabriel Byrne!!


----------



## RBReddin75

Amphitrite said:


> No, not Mel Gibson. I've got it now... Gabriel Byrne!!


yup... heard that one too... 

:-D

personally, I think my dad looks exactly like Tom Berenger..


----------



## alexOATH

Well, this is me:


----------



## onefish2fish

welcome to the forum.


----------



## alexOATH

Thanks =]


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

here is a pic of me!


----------



## Zoo Maniac

Thats you i thought you looked different. i dont feel like postin a pic of myself mainly becaue i dont have one.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

aw you didnt picture me with 10 piercings and mohawk


----------



## Zoo Maniac

No not really lol


----------



## willow

nice piercings :-D


----------



## Zoo Maniac

Lol i agree.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I saw Ramen's photo and winced. I thought back to the pain of my ear piercings and I want to know how someone can stand the pain of facial piercings?? :shock: A much bigger pain tolerance than I have, that's for sure! My nephews would be sooo jealous of your mohawk. Aunt Kymmie would let them have mohawks if it weren't for their parents, my sister would kill me...LOL


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

lol mohawks rock!
and mine is more of a punk hawk than a metal one so its more my style
my piercings include:
three lip
three ear [one in left one in right]
one eyebrow
one septum
both nipples

i also have a tattoo on my left pectoral and on my left arm


----------



## willow

oooooo lets see the ink then :-D


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

ment to get these up earlier but my webcam was being wonky D:


----------



## willow

was the ink your own design,it's really nice.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

actually the top one is from an anime called Naruto XD
it was my "test" tattoo to see if the pain would bother me
and it didnt i want MORE! but dont have the funds and now all my money is going towards getting more fish tanks XD

as for the bottom pic that says "Kyoudai" which is japanese for "brothers"
on the other side im going to get "Shimai" which is "Sisters " ;D
i love my family ! *flex*


----------



## willow

cool,will you design the next ones yourself ?


----------



## JohnnyD44




----------



## JohnnyD44

Whoops!!! I figure I'd bite on this....im bored, lol

here is a picture of me and my beautiful wife taken on our wedding day in June of this year...to this day neither one of us can figure out what she's holding in her right hand hahaha


----------



## Twistersmom

Aww, you make a great looking couple!


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

yeah a bunch of my next ones will be designed myself

like i want to get the tree of life in my religion on my back with spaces in the branches for my children's names when i have them and ill get my parents in the roots 

and on my sternum im going to get four runes O D I N down my sternum
on my right shoulder im going to get my symbol that i made
on my forearms im going to get "Chichue" which is honourable father and on my other arm "Onisan" which means older brother 
i love TATTOOS!


----------



## willow

johnny.......what a lovely couple:-D
looks like you're better half is holding a prawn.


----------



## JohnnyD44

i thought it was a piece of shrimp at first....but then I rememberd she hates seafood haha


----------



## aunt kymmie

Wow, you two are a great looking couple! Thanks for sharing your wedding pic :-D


----------



## willow

a slice of strawberry ?


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

i figured id post some older pics of me!

growing my hair to length so i can get it styled



























FIRST DYE!
[its actually pink. photoshop editing changed the colour to red XD]



























second half
[finally at the proper length too]


















After Styling




































Wedding
[Hair funeral D: i cried a little when i had to cut it]



























SLOWLY growing back



























Styling after it grew back!









MOHAWK!


















and a cosplay photo just for fun XD









REALLY OLD STUFF!!!!













































[only have my left ear pierced in this one. i think im like 16 or so lol]


----------



## aunt kymmie

These pictures remind me of a bumper sticker I once saw on a freaky looking car, "We're the people your parents warned you about". LOL ;-)


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

XD!!!!


----------



## willow

the mowhawk i think is the best look.without any facial hair.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

yeah i hate facial hair
i just get lazy and dont shave for months lol
that and my razor is super old and im too cheap to get a new one and it works for poop D:


----------



## JohnnyD44

aunt kymmie said:


> These pictures remind me of a bumper sticker I once saw on a freaky looking car, "We're the people your parents warned you about". LOL ;-)


 
haha, that is one of my favorite Jimmy Buffett songs!!!


----------



## fighttest

crystalclear83 said:


> It was fantastic, I'm glad you saw my pics~! I just added myself to the member map. Here are some more pics and one of me wiping out going very fast at least 45 mph probably a lot faster.


 hah thats funny i go there sometimes durring the winter to go skiing. thats up in northern maryland right?


----------



## teddyzaper

ME!







best pic i could find on this comp. its photoshoped but its me im 14


----------



## aunt kymmie

Cool pic. I wish I had the program and ability to create such an artistic self portrait. Nice.


----------



## JohnnyD44

AK, i have browsed al 38 pages of this thread...have not seen a pic of yourself........hhmmmm??


----------



## aunt kymmie

Yikes. Busted.


----------



## JohnnyD44

yeah, busted is right!!! haha....by the way, you live in cali....are you a dodgers fan? or angels? or neither....better not be a dodgers fan!! get working on that pic!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Padres & Chargers! Now about that pic....


----------



## JohnnyD44

aunt kymmie said:


> Padres & Chargers! Now about that pic....


ok, thats alright with me.....about that pic...i threw mine on here and I'm wearin a friggin tuxedo!!!

whats the matter?? parrot got your tongue?? :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie

Actually, I wish I had that parrot's toungue. I wish I knew how to do a youtube of her singing, laughing & crying like a baby. It's a riot, but not when you have a headache. LOL

Ok, here it is: (Remember what your mother taught you: If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all)  And please bear in mind that nearly everyone who visits this aquarium poses for this photo's silly background!


----------



## JohnnyD44

lookin' good!!!! we have place like that around here too!!!

glad to see you finally posted....woot woot!


----------



## aunt kymmie

I also wanted to add this pic I took of the pier which is just below the aquarium site. They say (whoever they are) Great Whites breed out in the deep Scripps Canyon, which is out & off this pier. Needless to say my surfing spot is a good 25 miles up the coast from there!


----------



## Amphitrite

aunt kymmie said:


> Actually, I wish I had that parrot's toungue. I wish I knew how to do a youtube of her singing, laughing & crying like a baby. It's a riot, but not when you have a headache. LOL
> 
> Ok, here it is: (Remember what your mother taught you: If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all)  And please bear in mind that nearly everyone who visits this aquarium poses for this photo's silly background!


Fantastic picture Kym! Great to see you at last :thumbsup:


----------



## willow

white sharks........:shock:..........i wouldn't go in the water that's for sure.
nice pics AK :-D


----------



## molliefan09

well heres some pics.....
me & my mom a few years ago








my boyfriend and our son easter 2007








my baby boy Dime in his first of many photo shoots








leo my boston terrier


----------



## Twistersmom

Kym, you are beautiful! How could anyone find anything bad to say about your picture?


----------



## Twistersmom

Here I am. This was close to a year ago. I run from cameras, so this is the only digital picture I have of myself. I was at a work dinner party, so just a friend sitting next to me.
Wow, I will down size that picture latter.


----------



## aunt kymmie

molliefan09 said:


> well heres some pics.....
> me & my mom a few years ago
> View attachment 4852
> 
> 
> my boyfriend and our son easter 2007
> View attachment 4853
> 
> 
> my baby boy Dime in his first of many photo shoots
> View attachment 4854
> 
> 
> leo my boston terrier
> View attachment 4855


Molliefan- love your pics. Your son is a total cutie and your dogs are sooo awesome looking. Loving Dime, what a keeper. (Yes, I'm a HUGE K9 lover) Nice family you have there.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Twistersmom said:


> Kym, you are beautiful! How could anyone find anything bad to say about your picture?


And I can say the very same thing about you! Do not downsize! You look like a cover girl. 

PS. I'm glad we got member photos moving again. C'mon people, post your pics!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pic, Kym!! Nice pic, Twistersmom!


----------



## aunt kymmie

:thankyou:


----------



## molliefan09

thanx kym!!


----------



## Amphitrite

Molliefan and twistersmom, amazing pictures! You both look great!!


----------



## Twistersmom

Thank you!
Great pictures Molliefan!


----------



## molliefan09

you too!! thanx


----------



## Candee

Here's the only pic I can find in my photobucket - I usually use this as an avatar picture - thats why it is so cropped.


----------



## JouteiMike

Here's me standing next to my good friend gorton the fisherman. Taken about a month ago.


----------



## Fishin Pole

Here is a pic of me from a few years ago when i was hiking the "Old Logger's Path" in PA.......and no i am NOT bald under that bandana!!!


----------



## willow

great pictures evryone.
:-D


----------



## JouteiMike

Figured it's been a while. Think my first pic on here was on page 2! Haha


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice pictures! Its great to be able to put a face with the name!


----------



## aunt kymmie

I agree, I love putting the face with the name. Y'all look great!

(FishinPole- I knew you'd look look like a guy who could carry his weight on "The Island". Now, where's Aquariangel's pic?? :brow: )


----------



## aquariangel

aunt kymmie said:


> I agree, I love putting the face with the name. Y'all look great!
> 
> (FishinPole- I knew you'd look look like a guy who could carry his weight on "The Island". Now, where's Aquariangel's pic?? :brow: )


 
*Sigh* ok, here I am kymmie....this was last summer, Maid-of-honor for my best friends wedding.


----------



## aquariangel

This is one of our hikes....love the outdoors!


----------



## aunt kymmie

What a great looking couple you two make! :-D


----------



## aquariangel

aunt kymmie said:


> What a great looking couple you two make! :-D


 Thanks Kymmie.....admittedly biased I have to agree....LOL.


----------



## Amphitrite

Great pictures everyone, nice to see you!


----------



## wake49

Here's the Wife and I at our reception. It was my turn to cut the cake.









Here is the Wife and I last year at Fenway, watching my Sox beat up on the Rangers...


----------



## aunt kymmie

You two look great together! Please tell your wife that I think her wedding dress is beautiful. Really classy.


----------



## wake49

Thanks, Aunt Kymmie! I'll definitely let her know.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Tell her I thought her earrings were perfect, too!


----------



## Amphitrite

Great pictures wake49, nice to see you both!!


----------



## zombiefish610




----------



## wake49

aunt kymmie said:


> You two look great together! Please tell your wife that I think her wedding dress is beautiful. Really classy.


HA, she asked if you were sarcastic, lol! I told her you were genuine, and she was very happy to hear that. Thanks!



Amphitrite said:


> Great pictures wake49, nice to see you both!! :smile:


Thanks!


----------



## Twistersmom

wake49, you make a beautiful couple!

Zombiefish, is that you in the picture? Very scary! If I was to see you hanging out near my back door, I would probably faint!


----------



## wake49

Twistersmom said:


> wake49, you make a beautiful couple!


Thanks!!:-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

wake49 said:


> HA, she asked if you were sarcastic, lol! I told her you were genuine, and she was very happy to hear that. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Not at all! If I had a reason to get a wedding dress I'd want one just like hers. She looked fantastic.
I didn't forget to tell you that you were handsome, right?? Both you and JohnnyD had great wedding pics!


----------



## wake49

Funny thing, she actually got to wear that dress twice! We had a nice private ceremony for our parents and friends in Vermont. We rented a B&B for the weekend, the owners prepared the whole meal, and we partied in the tavern! The next morning the owners made everyone breakfast.

When we got back from the honeymoon, our parents threw a reception for us at a local hall. We had almost two hundred people there that night, and I seriously knew a quarter of them... 

We had fun at both, but I definitely liked the B&B better..

BTW, here is a pic of soon-to-be the newest addition to our little zoo...


----------



## Twistersmom

Aww, congrats on the baby, on it's way!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Congrats on the baby. That's great news!

PS. I'm glad she got to wear that dress twice


----------



## willow

have to agree with kymmie,beautiful couple,and your wifie Wake looked beautiful.
nice to see you all.


----------



## teddyzaper

this is me with my mom and a bunch of puppies that my dads coworker brought to work one day, they are great danes and i wish i brought one home with me! see the resemblance? lol :lol:


----------



## Twistersmom

Yep, I see some resemblance! ;-)
Nice to see you teddyzapper!


----------



## zombiefish610

Twistersmom said:


> wake49, you make a beautiful couple!
> 
> Zombiefish, is that you in the picture? Very scary! If I was to see you hanging out near my back door, I would probably faint!


Haha...sure is me...i got a thing for horror, especially zombies.;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie

Well, you look freaky scary! Great makeup effects. Now, how about showing us the *real* you??


----------



## zombiefish610

aunt kymmie said:


> Well, you look freaky scary! Great makeup effects. Now, how about showing us the *real* you??


okay....here's a pic of me and my lady.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Ah, so much nicer. Who would have guessed there was such a nice face under all that scary makeup! 
Your gal has such pretty eyes, in that pic she looks like a *Maybelline* ad.


----------



## wake49

Thanks Aunt Kymmie and TM!!


----------



## zombiefish610

aunt kymmie said:


> Ah, so much nicer. Who would have guessed there was such a nice face under all that scary makeup!
> Your gal has such pretty eyes, in that pic she looks like a *Maybelline* ad.


 
Thanks Kym...I'll tell her you said that. I agree.


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice picture zombie, that one did not scare me. ;-)


----------



## Calmwaters

Here I am. It is really rare for me to have a dress on so my other half took advantage of it and got a picture of me. LOL


----------



## willow

nice to see you.
i love your dress,i think it's really pretty.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice to see you Amanda! I agree with Willow, nice dress. ;-)


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice to see you Amanda!


----------



## Kelso

Rockin' the fedora.








PA Grand Canyon


----------



## willow

nice to see you. :-D
awsome veiw.


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice to see you npjpkac! Thats a great picture of you, in front of the Grand Canyon. So beautiful!
I have not been there since my teen years on a "family vacation".


----------



## terryap

Wake49, Congratulations on your new soon to be addition !! are you planning on finding out the sex? or will it be a surprise?


----------



## wake49

Thanks!

Oh, we are finding out! How else would I know whether to buy a pink or blue red sox onesie? lol


----------



## aunt kymmie

Twistersmom said:


> Nice to see you npjpkac! Thats a great picture of you, in front of the Grand Canyon. So beautiful!
> I have not been there since my teen years on a "family vacation".


You rock a fedora allright, npjpkac! Great Grand Canyon pic.
I live only 8 hours (by car) from the canyon and have never been. How sad is that?? It seems I have a *must do* trip to plan...


----------



## Calmwaters

Thanks guys. I love the canyon pictures.


----------



## mrdemin

Well, hello everyone 
First is on my 21st bday in April, second is my girlfriend and I on vacation in SoBe, Miami, FL, last is just too funny to pass up.


----------



## willow

great pics,your better half is very pretty. :-D


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice to see you mrdemin! Cute puppy dog! ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice to meet ya, mrdemin. Your better half has such great looking hair! Mine should be so pretty...


----------



## Amphitrite

Great pictures everyone!! Nice to see you mrdemin 

Kym.. I can't believe you're so close to the Grand Canyon and you're never been! It's my absolute dream to go there - great picture npjpkac!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

If there was an ocean next to the Grand Canyon, Kym would be there with her surfboard! lol


----------



## Amphitrite

Hahah, I bet she would! Or fill the Grand Canyon with water and throw in a few fish - we'd all be there!! Okay, I'm feeling brave(ish) tonight so here goes, hiding behind my trusty camera..


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice to finally see you Amphitrite, even if the camera is covering part of you face. ;-)
What a beautiful eye you have, very pretty!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Kate, that's an awesome shot! You look great.

PS. You do know that camera is going to get you banned from future pic contests! LOL


----------



## aunt kymmie

Amphitrite said:


> Great pictures everyone!! Nice to see you mrdemin
> 
> Kym.. I can't believe you're so close to the Grand Canyon and you're never been! It's my absolute dream to go there - great picture npjpkac!! :-D


Kate- This one's for you. It's the boyfriend standing outside his campsite in Zion about two weeks ago. He wanted me to go but I told him "maybe next time". It's sad that this is all in my "backyard" and I just can't seem to drag myself off of the beach. (The b/f said he'd never be part of a fish forum and now he's on one, LOL)


----------



## Kelso

Thanks everyone for the comments! ;D


----------



## wake49

Twistersmom said:


> What a beautiful eye you have, very pretty!


LOL!!!!:lol:


----------



## Amphitrite

LOL thanks guys 



aunt kymmie said:


> Kate- This one's for you. It's the boyfriend standing outside his campsite in Zion about two weeks ago. He wanted me to go but I told him "maybe next time". It's sad that this is all in my "backyard" and I just can't seem to drag myself off of the beach. (The b/f said he'd never be part of a fish forum and now he's on one, LOL)


What an incredible picture Kym, I'm very jealous!! You have to go and take thousands of photographs to send to me!!


----------



## fighttest

aunt kymmie said:


> Kate- This one's for you. It's the boyfriend standing outside his campsite in Zion about two weeks ago. He wanted me to go but I told him "maybe next time". It's sad that this is all in my "backyard" and I just can't seem to drag myself off of the beach. (The b/f said he'd never be part of a fish forum and now he's on one, LOL)


hey kymmie iv been talking to my mom about going on a cross country camping trip in the summer and said if iv got a 3.5 gpa she would take me. i really want to stop by zion because it looks so nice. did your boyfriend say what it was like?

makes me think of the matrix


----------



## aunt kymmie

He said it was one of the most incredible places he's ever been, which for him is saying alot, as he's been to many, many places. After viewing all his pics of Zion I realize I do have to make the next trip out there with him. There's alot of really gnarly hiking involved to get to some of the really *cool* spots. Some of the hikes he did involved wading into waist deep freezing water through canyon "slots" and another where he was hiking along a ridge that's about a foot wide and it drops off on either side for thousands of feet. Start cracking the books, fighttest. It's a trip you just have to make!!


----------



## Kelso

New pics from my camping trip last week! Oh how do I love the outdoors!


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice pictures npjpkac! Looks like a beautiful place! Where was your camping trip?


----------



## Kelso

Jim Thorpe, PA and surrounding areas. That is definitely one of the coolest towns I have ever been to...and I've been to HUNDREDS of towns.


----------



## Spike762

Old thread, but I'm new, so I'll add some of me..









^ Fort Bliss Texas, summer 2008









^ Zugspitze, Germany.. for those of you who are going to Europe, the Zugspitze is a mountain on the German/Austrian border and is a "must see"









^ Salzburg, Austria, my favorite place in Europe probably









^ Shannon, Ireland









^ Ali Al-Saleem, Kuwait









^ Baghdad, Iraq, hating life









^ Christmas party in Baghdad









^ playing with enemy weapons









^ Last day in Iraq, right before heading out to the airport to leave









^ When I'm not at work, I'm at my favorite pub on naked-Tuesdays

-Spike


----------



## Romad

Great pics Spike. And where the heck is that "naked tuesdays" pub?? LMAO!

*Thank you* sincerely for your service to our country. :yourock:


----------



## Spike762

Thanks, and it's in PA 8) 

-Spike


----------



## Mean Harri

Welcome Spike. Thank you for your service to our country. Love the quote in your sig btw. Very true indeed.


----------



## Angel079

Dang how long been I here & never seen this thread before...I got a LOT catching up to do, nice to put faces to the names!:shock:

Here's me and my lil family (White guy messing the the Halloween deco is Maxx and the hoody gal is Precious) and then there's myself taken on my 2nd anniversary of my 15th Birthday a month ago.


----------



## molliefan09

nice to put a face to you angel!! love your puppies!!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice to see you, Angel. You don't look a day over 21!


----------



## Mean Harri

OMG Angel you're cute. Blonde hair blue eyes. *sigh*


----------



## Angel079

Yea I figured when i FINALLY seen this here, it be neat if people can put a face to the chick that posts all day lol

Thanks Mollifan..thou the pup in the hood jacket is 12yrs :lol: (can run like a 12 months old thou)

Tell ME Kym...99% of the TEENagers in town are twice as big as I ma...why do you think when we moved here I QUIT going to the store getting carded ALL the time....sending hubby now :lol: thou I sure feel like 99yrs old some days lately

LMAO Eric you're too funny! Where's your' picture huh?????


----------



## Mean Harri

I'm not a big fan of putting my picture on the internet. I've seen what photo shop can do to the innocent lol


----------



## aunt kymmie

Mean Harri said:


> I'm not a big fan of putting my picture on the internet. I've seen what photo shop can do to the innocent lol


Mean Harri: Thank you for FINALLY changing your avatar. How you got your hands on my b/f's picture will always be a mystery to me! ;-)

C'mon, post yours. We promise not to photo shop.


----------



## Kelso

Angel! You look my age! And that's definitely a compliment!

Here's a few from my recent escapade:



























That's me...and that's one big waterfall.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Wow Kelso, that looks like a brutally cold hike. I'd last maybe five mintues on a hike like that. Very pretty though.


----------



## Kelso

My goodness, we hiked maybe for 4 hours in that. If anything I was getting over heated. I had to keep unzipping and unbuttoning to cool down. There were some treacherous parts to it. My friend literally saved me from falling about 20 feet into the rapids of a waterfall. I started to slip and he grabbed me faster than I hoped for. I had no chance of regaining a grip. Very scary moment.


----------



## Angel079

That'd dep how old you are 

Man that looks like one our falls here, we have several that are pretty much caved in the Mtns in half circles with some 50-100ft drops and just recently when it was low teens to single digest for weeks they totally frozen over too and the sun would come out & hit that ice....priceless...ahhh I love that kinda stuff!!!
Man you need to be more careful/ get some better gear to do this kinda stuff...that's scary don't do that to us!!!


----------



## Kelso

Well assuming I'm turning 20...

Gear? What's this gear you speak of? Hahha. Me and my friends do this so much we consider our selves semi pro. We do rock climbing and the like all free hand, no ropes or harnesses. I was testing an section we wanted to get over to that was covered in ice. I was making my way across...and then I just felt gravity taking me. 'Tis all good though. We never go alone. Always a buddy, and that's what protects us usually!

And don't worry...we do have gear with us just in case


----------



## Angel079

Yea lol read your PM after I asked sorry...I highly doubt i'd legally pass for 20's these days, seriously, but thanks for the kind words.

Ok, good, otherwise you'd get me worried now each time you're not on here few days in a row.


----------



## mrdemin

Angel that is NOT how I pictured you lol, it's funny how a face gives a whole different perspective on a person. (not in a bad way)


----------



## stephanieleah

Kelso said:


> New pics from my camping trip last week! Oh how do I love the outdoors!


Okay seriously Kelso even though your face is obscured and I can't really see it, I am so thrown that you don't look exactly like Kelso from "That 70's Show" because I was so imagining you that way!


----------



## Kelso

Check the page before Stephanie, I got some true portraits of me there. Page 44!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Kelso said:


> Check the page before Stephanie, I got some true portraits of me there. Page 44!


You know, I just noticed that Kelso (in the fedora pic) looks like Ryan Reynolds!


----------



## Spike762

Here's something you fish people will like ;-)










I took a girl to the beach at around 1am just to walk around under the full moon. We were walking in about ankle-high water and she nearly trips over something, I thought it may have been a piece of driftwood. She took a step back and I could see a long mass under the moonlight.. I bent over right on top of it, and opened my cell phone to add light. I see a grey fin, gills and eyes. I'm suprised my head didn't explode and the word "SHARK" tumbled out of my mouth and I heard her running away. We must have spooked it, because it started wiggling. Naturally, I sat down on it, got behind it's pectoral fins and wrestled the 3 - 3 1/2 fish out of the water. We had a towel with us, and to protect myself from his skin, we wrapped him up in it, took some pictures, then released him. He must have been beached, so I walked him out past the sandbar and let him go and we saw him ride a wave out to sea. The scary part for me was walking in thigh-high water, in the dark, holding a shark, who was bleeding btw.










-Spike


----------



## Angel079

mrdemin said:


> Angel that is NOT how I pictured you lol, it's funny how a face gives a whole different perspective on a person. (not in a bad way)


:-? What did you think I"d "be" based of my posts?


----------



## Angel079

Kelso said:


> Check the page before Stephanie, I got some true portraits of me there. Page 44!


Post #439 is a very good shot of yourself!!!


----------



## Angel079

I promised someone to add some TN landscape shots from where I live here....here we go....:lol: maybe now some of you understand better why I love living in "the stix"
Find the Butterfly in pic #8 battling the waterfall :-D


----------



## Romad

Hey Spike did you get a second date?? LOL.

I would have FREAKED out. Not bc i saw it but bc I bumped it. Eeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Romad

Angel - what a beautiful area you live in.


----------



## Kelso

aunt kymmie said:


> You know, I just noticed that Kelso (in the fedora pic) looks like Ryan Reynolds!


Man if I was that hot, all the ladies would be swarming me, ahahhaha.

And ANGEL! Freaking beautiful. I'm gonna have to bring up Tennessee to my friends  I think I smell a road trip!


----------



## Angel079

Kelso said:


> And ANGEL! Freaking beautiful. I'm gonna have to bring up Tennessee to my friends  I think I smell a road trip!


IMO from what I have seen this past year....def worth while it!!! There's just soooo much to explore, even if I don't take the Jeep far there's SO MUCH just around here that can occupy your weeks on end, I'm loving it :-D


----------



## Angel079

Here's a handful shot from CO (What you see here is Garden of the Gods, Seven falls, Pikes Peak and uhm somewhere around the old house lol)


----------



## Spike762

That is some nice country, but I'll keep the ocean. I live on an island that probably isn't one square mile in size, and I love it.

To answer your question Romad, yes I did haha. She and I are still friends and she often tells people how she kicked a real shark. :lol:

-Spike


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful pics!! I miss the mountains soooo much!! "sniffle"


----------



## dramaqueen

Where I lived in Colorado.


----------



## Jill0

Here's me:


----------



## aunt kymmie

:wave: Nice to see you JillO.


----------



## Angel079

Hey nice to put face to Jill0 now


----------



## Jill0

Yeah, I thought I could just say I look exactly like a younger, prettier Cindy Crawford, but you probably wouldn't have beleived me so there we go with the sad truth


----------



## Mean Harri

Hi Jill. Very charming looking I must say. And love the XLR by the way. You lucky lady you.


----------



## Chickadee

How fun to see everyone!
I do feel rather "old" compared to all you "young uns" as I am a little over half a century! mg:
Here is a pic with my favorite cuddlemuffin cat who thinks he needs to be in every pic!


----------



## stephanieleah

Kelso said:


> Rockin' the fedora.


Again, I'm so disappointed that you look more like Nicholas Cage than Kelso from That 70's Show. By the way, in honor of "Kelso" having puffers, I named one of my puffers "Fez" (are you familiar with the characters from that show? If not, ignore this and just know that I named a puffer after another character from the show with Kelso). I love my puffers : ) Thank you for the inspiration.

Okay here's a picture of me since I'm sidetracking on this thread. One is of me and my husband when we hosted a pajama party fundraiser for the Haiti earthquake. Turned into a dance party : )

And the other one is me doing one of my favorite things...EATING.


----------



## Angel079

YAY I finally have a FACE to Stephanie...wonderful!!!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## iamntbatman

I spy an Epiphone acoustic. How long have you been playing, Stephanie?


----------



## stephanieleah

iamntbatman said:


> I spy an Epiphone acoustic. How long have you been playing, Stephanie?


Um about 10 years. I only play kids songs with the kids and a little folk/bluegrass. I'm not very good, trust me. I'm just good at playing/singing for the groups of kids and parents. I have to limit myself so I don't get the neighborhood dogs barking. Actually, this is our cheapest beater guitar...got it for free, but I love playing it. Our gibson songwriter sounds amazing but the strings are so thick they hurt my fingers and the martin is off the hook! my favorite especially for bluegrass but it's too nice to get out every day to play with the kids. I'd die if something happened to it.

Do you play?


----------



## iamntbatman

I play, yeah. My favorites are my no-name (i.e. old and handmade) Spanish classical guitar, my Tele and the LTD EC401.

I keep the acoustic in standard tuning but sometimes drop it to D and it's what I do a lot of songwriting on. Currently, the LTD is in Drop C (down a whole step and the low string is down two steps) and the Tele is in A Standard (three and a half steps down, with the low 6 strings from a 7-string guitar). I play a lot of metal, so it works out. Haha.


----------



## Mean Harri

You have a Martin Stephanie? Nice. I have a red Washburn acoustic. It's quite beautiful with the red color and wood grain. I like my cheap Epiphone deluxe electric with twin humbuckers. I gave my Strat to a friend of mine who plays in a band. I never put the time in to practicing. I can play some but only because I've had guitars for, omg, 25 years now. The friend plays and records and I've got to hear the Strat I gave him. Sounds better with him playing it. I hate the way it sounded. I'm a sustain, humbucker kind of guy.


----------



## stephanieleah

iamntbatman said:


> I play, yeah. My favorites are my no-name (i.e. old and handmade) Spanish classical guitar, my Tele and the LTD EC401.
> 
> I keep the acoustic in standard tuning but sometimes drop it to D and it's what I do a lot of songwriting on. Currently, the LTD is in Drop C (down a whole step and the low string is down two steps) and the Tele is in A Standard (three and a half steps down, with the low 6 strings from a 7-string guitar). I play a lot of metal, so it works out. Haha.


Whoa, past the drop-D tuning I'm lost in the jargon. Drop D tuning is used in a few of my bluegrass songs, but being a metal guy you would probably laugh!

MH--I can relate, whenever someone else plays our strat or hollowbody electric, I think to myself "I don't deserve this guitar...this guitar deserves to be played like that!"


----------



## Austin

Heres me.

Not the best pic oh well.  I was too lazy to find a good picc.


----------



## stephanieleah

Hi Austin! Cute pic!


----------



## aunt kymmie

iamntbatman said:


> I play, yeah. My favorites are my no-name (i.e. old and handmade) Spanish classical guitar, my Tele and the LTD EC401.
> 
> I keep the acoustic in standard tuning but sometimes drop it to D and it's what I do a lot of songwriting on. Currently, the LTD is in Drop C (down a whole step and the low string is down two steps) and the Tele is in A Standard (three and a half steps down, with the low 6 strings from a 7-string guitar). I play a lot of metal, so it works out. Haha.


Batman, I don't recall that you've posted your pic?? :brow:
I vote for a vid of you playing. You are so good at posting musical ones, let's hear you play!


----------



## stephanieleah

aunt kymmie said:


> Batman, I don't recall that you've posted your pic?? :brow:
> I vote for a vid of you playing. You are so good at posting musical ones, let's hear you play!


+1 on that Kymmie!


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree!!


----------



## Mean Harri

Uh oh. Calling out the batman. This otta be good


----------



## cbirk

meh tis me


----------



## iamntbatman

I thought I posted in this thread sometime back. I guess not.

I don't have any recent pictures of my playing, though so you'll have to settle for this. I'm working on a musical project right now actually, so as soon as some tracks are finished I might post them here.


----------



## Kelso

Steph...my old boss said I look like Nicolas Cage too! Wow...across the country and someone sees it too. And yes, I know exactly who Fez is. I was just watching That 70's Show before I got on here! SO many Guitarists! Unfortunately...or fortunately, I play Bass! I've been playing for a year almost, but I'm not very good. I don't practice enough because I usually end up playing my ukulele, which I play a lot. I want to get a UBass. Ya'll should look it up on YouTube! And Angel! Beautiful pics from CO! And nice to see faces from some of ya'll. Steph and Batman were way different than what I was expecting!


----------



## iamntbatman

I play bass and drums, too. But I'm totally with you on the not practicing thing. I can play guitar and generally have a pretty good knowledge of musical theory, but I'm crap when it comes to technique, which pretty much means quality lead guitar is beyond my scope.


----------



## willow

nice to see you batman. :-D
who's the lovely lady ?


----------



## iamntbatman

That's the ex. We're still close, though.


----------



## Kelso

Yeah, I hear ya. I know the basics fair enough. I took a basic introductory course in college in music theory and I play all the time on uke at least so those concepts stay in mind. As for execution, needs work. Just gotta have more time, ya know?


----------



## willow

iamntbatman said:


> That's the ex. We're still close, though.


that's real nice when you can stay friends.
she has lovely smilie eyes :-D


----------



## Angel079

Cbirk & iambatman.....Nice to finally see ya guys!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Batman, after all this time to finally be able to put a face to your name, awesome! Looking forward to hearing you play.

Nice to meet you, cbirk.


----------



## stephanieleah

batman---i don't know if this is inappropriate but you are so handsome! i imagined you totally different...as i imagine everyone totally different until i see their pics. nice to put faces to names especially since i spend so much time on here lately. some day i will go back through this thread (i've gotten about halfway) to see everyone's pics.


----------



## iamntbatman

I'm not sure whether I should thank you for the compliment or be worried that I give off an air of ugliness, haha. Thanks, though.


----------



## aunt kymmie

iamntbatman said:


> I'm not sure whether I should thank you for the compliment or be worried that I give off an air of ugliness, haha. Thanks, though.


I wasn't expecting you to be handsome either! Maybe I'm biased but I wasn't expecting someone with such "dark" tastes in music to look so wholesome, LOL. Pleasantly surprized!


----------



## cbirk

psssh. I knew he was handsome from his first post. ok actually looks never really occurred to me but i just wanted to be difficult


----------



## LisaC144

*Pictures of ME*

Well I searched my computer quickly and I can't seem to find any solo pictures (that I like anyway). Here is my fiance Pete and I. I'm the fishkeeper, he's the fish observer. The first picture is on a hike to see the Hollywood sign. We missed the sign in the background...haha. The 2nd picture is after a full day in the sun on vacation, hence, his bright red face ;-). The 3rd one is right after seeing the play "Chicago" in NYC last January.

P.S. Getting married April 21,2010 in Cancun, Mexico (Destination Wedding!!)


----------



## aunt kymmie

You two are a great looking couple! Nice to see you Lisa and congrats on the upcoming wedding. 
There's some nice snorkeling and diving down in Cancun, lucky you!!


----------



## LisaC144

Thank you for the compliment, Kymmie. We actually went to Cancun last October and loved it sooo sooo much that we decided to go back there to get married. We even saw a wedding on the beach that was beautiful. We both said that if we ever get married, we want to get married on the beach in Cancun. Well here we are a year later, getting ready to get married on the beach in Cancun. We're staying at the same place we went to last October. It's a 5-star all-inclusive adult only resort called Sun Palace Resorts.


----------



## aunt kymmie

LisaC144 said:


> Thank you for the compliment, Kymmie. We actually went to Cancun last October and loved it sooo sooo much that we decided to go back there to get married. We even saw a wedding on the beach that was beautiful. We both said that if we ever get married, we want to get married on the beach in Cancun. Well here we are a year later, getting ready to get married on the beach in Cancun. We're staying at the same place we went to last October. It's a 5-star all-inclusive adult only resort called Sun Palace Resorts.


That sounds fantastic. You're going to have the time of your life! Take LOTS of pictures as you know we'll want to see them.


----------



## Mean Harri

You know you are going to go snorkeling Lisa and see reef fish and want a 200 gallon reef tank. I know I would.


----------



## iamntbatman

aunt kymmie said:


> I wasn't expecting you to be handsome either! Maybe I'm biased but I wasn't expecting someone with such "dark" tastes in music to look so wholesome, LOL. Pleasantly surprized!


I just dig the tunes. Those riffs, those drums, all that distortion...it speaks to me. It's a pretty common belief, it seems, for people outside the metal community to believe that metalheads are troubled or angry people, but generally they're extremely easygoing, nice people, even if they are "outsiders" or nerds or what-have-you. Nine times out of ten, the aggressive qualities of the music (sonically and lyrically) are just something of an outlet for frustration for what are otherwise well-balanced individuals (both the listeners and the bands).

And congratulations, Lisa! I prefer the mountains to the beach myself but it sounds like it's going to be a wonderful wedding. (And no kids around? How'd you pull that one off?)


----------



## LisaC144

Lots of pictures will betaken, TRUST ME. We are also hiring a photographer for the ceremony to make sure we get good ones..

Eric, after our first visit there (also went snorkeling) is how I ended up with my 55g tank! No salt water for me but there are plenty of beautiful freshwater fish. As this is my 2nd time going there, I'm goingto guess I'll have 100 gallons by summer...hahaha.

Batman, we're preparing for 12" inches of snow, after already getting hit by 18" over the weekend. All I want is white sandy beaches and bright blue water! ;-)


----------



## Angel079

Hey Lisa nice to finally put a face to the PM's


----------



## LisaC144

Sorry if I PM like crazy. I hate to be an annoyance. Just want to get it right ;-)


----------



## willow

lovely to see you Lisa,you two look a great couple.
congrats on the up an comming wedding.:-D


----------



## LisaC144

Thank you everyone! You guys are so sweet :-D


----------



## Angel079

LisaC144 said:


> Sorry if I PM like crazy. I hate to be an annoyance. Just want to get it right ;-)


I'm glad if I can help (and convert a non-plant to a plant person;-))


----------



## LisaC144

I plan on taking before and after pictures. Wait til you see them! My tank now (I feel) is not great. My fiance loves it, but he didn't know otherwise until I showed him pictures of yours and Byron's tanks ;-) . I can picture it now. I'm sooo excited!


----------



## Kelso

Wow! Congrats Lisa! Enjoy!


----------



## Romad

Hey Lisa,

That sounds amazing. I loved Cancun too and I can see why you're getting married there. 

Pool bars rule!!


----------



## Romad

*Peek a boo *

*Sigh.... I just hate how I look in pictures (I'm sure I'm not the only one _ LOL). *
*Here's me sitting in a windowsill in Assisi Italy.*


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice to see you Romad! Great pic. I loved Italy. How long did you vacation there?


----------



## Romad

aunt kymmie said:


> Nice to see you Romad! Great pic. I loved Italy. How long did you vacation there?


Hi Kymmie,

Two weeks. Rome, Venice, Florence, Assisi, Verona, Milan, Capri, Sorrento, Lake Cuomo, Montecassini, Pompeii, Pisa. Absolutely amazing. 

I'll bore you someday with my family history (the folks from Milan anyway....). 
It's pretty amusing.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Romad said:


> Hi Kymmie,
> 
> Two weeks. Rome, Venice, Florence, Assisi, Verona, Milan, Capri, Sorrento, Lake Cuomo, Montecassini, Pompeii, Pisa. Absolutely amazing.
> 
> I'll bore you someday with my family history (the folks from Milan anyway....).
> It's pretty amusing.


Oh, please, yes, bore me! I have a few friends from Milan and they are a riot. If it's "too much" for the public forum you can always PM me. I have a funny Venice story to tell you about from my trip to Italy!


----------



## Romad

aunt kymmie said:


> Oh, please, yes, bore me! I have a few friends from Milan and they are a riot. If it's "too much" for the public forum you can always PM me. I have a funny Venice story to tell you about from my trip to Italy!


 
Google Image* Sforza castle Milan* and I'll pm you the sordid details :-D


----------



## Angel079

Hi Romad, nice seeing you! 

Ahhhh Italy....memories....the vino...the food.......buon giorno and buona notte .... I wished I could fly back there again soon *dream* so which one of you is Italian - freak enough to figure out what my real nae (Natalie) stands for then  )


----------



## Romad

Angel079 said:


> Hi Romad, nice seeing you!
> 
> Ahhhh Italy....memories....the vino...the food.......buon giorno and buona notte .... I wished I could fly back there again soon *dream* so which one of you is Italian - freak enough to figure out what my real nae (Natalie) stands for then  )


Only thing i can think of is Christmas. Yes? Or should I say Si?


----------



## Mean Harri

Hey! No fair you two. We want details too.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've never been to Italy. I would love to see Pompeii someday.


----------



## iamntbatman

I've been to Italy, but not for long enough. I'd love to go back some day.


----------



## willow

i'd love to go there too.
nice to see you Romad.:-D


----------



## Mean Harri

I wasn't sure if this should go here or off topic. It is me in the picture. The alive one lol
And that's Roscoe, their dog. He's a great dog.

This mountain lion was shot last night by the guys at one of the places I deliver to. It was harvested not far from the store. There are a lot of neighborhoods and pets, kids, etc.. in this area. 
He is approx. 155 pounds and those paws are huge. As big as my hand. 
The mountain lions are being studied all along the front range and this one had a radio collar and ear tags. The tag says on the back of it to not consume before 3/10/10
I didn't know you could eat mountain lion. The guys there said it's yummy. Like pork.

Pic was taken on a cell phone. Apologies for the not so great photo


----------



## Wiil




----------



## Angel079

Romad said:


> Only thing i can think of is Christmas. Yes? Or should I say Si?


:welldone: bravo!


----------



## Angel079

Am I really gonna believe its you this time? A cougar for Christ sake...you're mean HARRI:lol:


----------



## Angel079

Here's me after getting infected with Cabin fever here.....


----------



## Romad

Angel079 said:


> :welldone: bravo!


Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Romad

Angel079 said:


> Here's me after getting infected with Cabin fever here.....


Now that is seriously disturbing. Is that what you decided to wear for Valentine's day? Ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## Angel079

Romad said:


> Now that is seriously disturbing. Is that what you decided to wear for Valentine's day? Ha ha ha ha.....


That picture really reflects my snowed in mood here today :twisted: but I don't wanna disturb no one so if its hurting maybe better del it?

Yea that was the V-day "dress up" best I could do for my honey :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie

Romad said:


> Now that is seriously disturbing. Is that what you decided to wear for Valentine's day? Ha ha ha ha.....


Romad, I told Angel all that cigarette smoking was going to give her wrinkles and now look what has happened...her face has cracked! LOL


----------



## Angel079

aunt kymmie said:


> Romad, I told Angel all that cigarette smoking was going to give her wrinkles and now look what has happened...her face has cracked! LOL



All of y'all kids out there better listen to that now!!! THAT is how you wind up looking if you smoke!!!! So don't ya do it!


----------



## JPD

Haha, why not...


----------



## aunt kymmie

LOL, pretty darn cute, JPD.


----------



## Mean Harri

Angel, what the heck is with the witchy face? dang that's rough.
I did NOT kill the cougar. I just posed with it. Doesn't happen every day.


----------



## LisaC144

Wow, Natalie, time to quit smoking ;-) What did you and the hubby end up doing for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Angel079

Alright here...this may be more religiously correct...:lol:


----------



## Romad

aunt kymmie said:


> Romad, I told Angel all that cigarette smoking was going to give her wrinkles and now look what has happened...her face has cracked! LOL


Between that and all the tank woes she's had lately, she didn't have a prayer of staying pretty )


----------



## aunt kymmie

Angel079 said:


> Alright here...this may be more religiously correct...:lol:


Yep, you quit smoking and you got gorgeous! ;-)


----------



## Angel079

Romad said:


> Between that and all the tank woes she's had lately, she didn't have a prayer of staying pretty )


You ain't kidding my 55g a while back ALONE was enough to make me look that way and then some....what a headache that was....



aunt kymmie said:


> Yep, you quit smoking and you got gorgeous! ;-)


:lol: That pic is actually uhm about 2 yrs old by now and I was still some ~25lbs then now.....See what living & working in the country does to me all this running all day ....Time to call my pizza gal and order me some pizza 2nite I sure deserve some quality fat food today; before I run around some more AGAIN; not that I had enough on my list today...my dog just broke his leash after 6 yrs soooo I need to drive to town and get him a new one :roll:

I'm telling ya between customers & critters...I'm glad I ain't got kids right now :lol:


----------



## Mean Harri

Angel, when you do have kids just show them that evil pic and tell them. This is what happens when mommy gets mad muwahahahahha


----------



## Angel079

I'm not gonna be no mean mommy....That'd be silly to do, then they see the pic's get nightmare and WHO do you think will then have to get up with them at night....naw I ain't gonna do that


----------



## JohnnyD44

Mean Harri said:


> I wasn't sure if this should go here or off topic. It is me in the picture. The alive one lol
> And that's Roscoe, their dog. He's a great dog.
> 
> This mountain lion was shot last night by the guys at one of the places I deliver to. It was harvested not far from the store. There are a lot of neighborhoods and pets, kids, etc.. in this area.
> He is approx. 155 pounds and those paws are huge. As big as my hand.
> The mountain lions are being studied all along the front range and this one had a radio collar and ear tags. The tag says on the back of it to not consume before 3/10/10
> I didn't know you could eat mountain lion. The guys there said it's yummy. Like pork.
> 
> Pic was taken on a cell phone. Apologies for the not so great photo


I've had mountain lion before....it does taste like pork....little rough, but it's decent....great pic!!


----------



## trukgirl

Just found this thread, ha!

Here's me and one of my munchkins last Easter.









Here's me and my other munchkin in October at Day out with Thomas









And here's me in my furisode kimono









ETA: guess I better include a pic of the hubby LOL! We've been together 10 yrs married for 7. Kids are 3 1/2 (boy) & 14 mos (girl).


----------



## willow

lovely to see you and your family,looks like you son loves trains,
my 3yr old grandson is so into Thomas the tank engine,and all the other trains,
often his track is all over the living room floor.:lol:


----------



## Romad

Nice to meet you trukgirl


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pictures, trukgirl!!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice to see you trukgirl. Nice family you have there.


----------



## PaperclipGirl

well - here's a photo of me and my daughter I talk about constantly *grin*


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, nice pic!!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Awww, how sweet! Nice to meet you, paperclipgirl. 
(Did you ever tell us why you go by paperclipgirl anyway??)


----------



## Angel079

How sweet to see JoAnn and PaperclipGirl with their lil one's  I LOVE putting faces to the user names


----------



## PaperclipGirl

about my username - hmm... 

well - in a moment of weakness I signed up for an internet dating site and I couldn't think of anything creative, so I just looked on my desk, saw a paperclip, and that's how it started.


----------



## aunt kymmie

PaperclipGirl said:


> about my username - hmm...
> 
> well - in a moment of weakness I signed up for an internet dating site and I couldn't think of anything creative, so I just looked on my desk, saw a paperclip, and that's how it started.


That is awesome! I wouldn't call it a moment of weakness; I'd call that a moment of practicality. In this day and age it can be very difficult to meet people!


----------



## Romad

PaperclipGirl said:


> about my username - hmm...
> 
> well - in a moment of weakness I signed up for an internet dating site and I couldn't think of anything creative, so I just looked on my desk, saw a paperclip, and that's how it started.


LOL. I just assumed you worked at Staples or Office Max.

Nice to "meet" you


----------



## benjaminBreaker

No, I'm not posing...me and a couple of my buddies were using some macs at my school and messing around in photoshop. My friend Kayleb got onto my computer and was controlling it from his computer and was taking pictures of me while I sat there and looked all annoyed.


----------



## willow

nice to see you guys. :-D


----------



## anort717

ill play


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice to meet you , anort717!


----------



## anort717

Hey thanks nice to meet you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow

hay there,nice to see you.


----------



## isimek

Hi. I am new to this forum.


----------



## willow

hello and welcome.
nice to see you :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Welcome, isimek. Nice to see you! :-D


----------



## Kelso

Me and my girlfriend of 6 months!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Cute pic, you two look good together! Does she like fish? ;-)


----------



## LisaC144

She better like fish. Most people that join this forum end up with MTS (Multiple Tank Syndrome). Be careful. It's contagious! ;-)


----------



## Lupin

Here's me with my GF.


----------



## willow

hay Lupester never thought i would see the day,
your girlie has a beautiful smile. 

Kelso.
you two make a beautiful couple.


----------



## Romad

Aha! The elusive Lupin makes his appearance. Nice to see you :wave:


----------



## Romad

Nice pic. Kelso. You two look good together.


----------



## Lupin

I'm elusive? :shock: And I grew a bit fat.lol

Hi Romad.:wave:


----------



## Inga

This is a great thread. My eyes started bugging after awhile so I didn't get to see everyone but... so nice to put a face to a name on many of you.

Here is me









I avoid the camera as much as possible and it is amazing how few pictures I have to choose from. ha ha


----------



## LisaC144

That is a beautiful picture, Inga. Nice to see you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamgray

this is me... that's not my kid. But that IS my hoodie she's got on. and the beer is mine too, not hers.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin- so nice to FINALLY see you! Fat? I think not. You and your gal look great together!
Inga- great to finally meet you, kudos for posting a pic! I have no idea why you avoid the camera as you're very pretty!
iamgray-All this time I thought you were a man, lol. Nice to meet you!


----------



## iamgray

aunt kymmie said:


> iamgray-All this time I thought you were a man, lol. Nice to meet you!


Bahahaha! That's funny. I guess I type like a man? And also text like a man apparently... if I forget to include my name when I text the local radio station, they read my text on air and thank "the guy that sent that."


----------



## aunt kymmie

iamgray said:


> Bahahaha! That's funny. I guess I type like a man? And also text like a man apparently... if I forget to include my name when I text the local radio station, they read my text on air and thank "the guy that sent that."


I have no idea why I thought you were a guy, lol. If it makes you feel any better it happens to me all the time, on the phone! If I had a dime for everytime a customer service call ends and the other person says, "Thank you, Sir" I'd have a huge pocket full of change. :lol:


----------



## Lupin

aunt kymmie said:


> Lupin- so nice to FINALLY see you! Fat? I think not. You and your gal look great together!


Thank you, Kymmie.;-) Haha! My relatives and close friends think though I went a bit fat. Yeah, not fat. Just a bit fat. I'm trying to control myself from eating fatty foods lately.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> Thank you, Kymmie.;-) Haha! My relatives and close friends think though I went a bit fat. Yeah, not fat. Just a bit fat. I'm trying to control myself from eating fatty foods lately.


So, what's your favorite fattening foods?? I thought all you Islanders ate healthy!


----------



## Tomsk

I've posted a few pics before of myself.but here is another 

Im the hairy southern rebel crouched behind the cannon!

Tomsk


----------



## aunt kymmie

Did you get to fire off that cannon?? Awesome!


----------



## Tomsk

aunt kymmie said:


> Did you get to fire off that cannon?? Awesome!


Maybe....


Tomsk

We usually are union (see firing pic) though for the first photo we were meant to be rebels)

I mainly do medieval artillery though (as in my avatar) http://picasaweb.google.nl/elliewout/Kelmarsh2010BattleOfHarfleur#


----------



## aunt kymmie

I just checked out the link. Are the archers actually shooting real arrows?? :shock:


----------



## Tomsk

yes but with rubber blunt heads (uk safety spec) so they wont do much damage.From long range they are dropping from a height so as long as you dont look up your are ok (we generally have a "marshal" calling out when arrows are inbound,though it can be a pain when reloading the cannons as you have ear-plugs in and are more concerned about the large ammount of gun-powder you are holding :-() they are sometimes used at shortish range against human targets (though targets are fully armoured and aware of the fact that they are being shot at) as at that range they can still give a nasty bruise even though we only tend to use a 40lb pull bow for re-enactment.
I have done shows in europe (czech republic) where instead of using blunt rubber heads on the arrows,they just wrap linen over the sharp arrow heads to make them safe to shoot at other re-enactors :shock:.

Tomsk


----------



## Lupin

aunt kymmie said:


> So, what's your favorite fattening foods?? I thought all you Islanders ate healthy!


Ahahaha! Sadly no. Though I don't eat those bagged junk foods (never in almost a year already), I still eat pizza, pasta, pork, ice cream, etc.:lol: Two cones of ice cream was enough to push my weight another pound.:shock: I've been slowing down on ice cream since.


----------



## Romad

Lupin said:


> Ahahaha! Sadly no. Though I don't eat those bagged junk foods (never in almost a year already), I still eat pizza, pasta, pork, ice cream, etc.:lol: Two cones of ice cream was enough to push my weight another pound.:shock: I've been slowing down on ice cream since.


 
I haven't proven it scientifically but I'm pretty sure I can gain a pound just looking at ice cream.

You look pretty thin to me.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Just for fun I weighed myself before beer and pizza tonight. No change on the scale. Bring on more pizza!


----------



## willow

Romad said:


> I haven't proven it scientifically but I'm pretty sure I can gain a pound just looking at ice cream..


i hear that one,i'm the same.:-(


----------



## kitten_penang

wait wheres the pics of aunt kymmie and willow???


----------



## kitten_penang

*this is me the annoying one*

:BIGgrin:


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper

Gorgeous

:love2:


----------



## kitten_penang

:thankyou: but wheres yours???


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper

kitten_penang said:


> :thankyou: but wheres yours???


Most pictures of me involve some sort of illegal activity... Dunno if I can post here, hah.


----------



## kitten_penang

good excuse but still post the pic lol


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper

kitten_penang said:


> good excuse but still post the pic lol


Fine, but it's going to get removed. :\


----------



## kitten_penang

:yourock:that don't look like anything illegal :BIGhappy:


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper

kitten_penang said:


> :yourock:that don't look like anything illegal :BIGhappy:


I have my medical license in California so it's not TECHNICALLY illegal. People get butthurt though, ya know?


----------



## kitten_penang

yup i've witnessed it first hand.remember me crazy posting to himself lol i got a red card for that:BIGangel:


----------



## aunt kymmie

kitten_penang said:


> wait wheres the pics of aunt kymmie and willow???


If you go back and weed through the 60 odd pages of this thread there is a pic of me, and one of Willow. Too lazy for that? Well, ok then. Here's a recent pic of me, sorry for my scowl, I was having a bad day.


----------



## kitten_penang

are you pulling my legs????? that looks like a photoshop pic lol


----------



## Romad

LOL Kym  That was a good way to start the morning. I almost choked on my first sip of coffee. 

Kitten, you are beautiful. 

And CaliforniaFishkeeper you remind me of a young Jimmy Page. Very handsome!


----------



## aunt kymmie

kitten_penang said:


> are you pulling my legs????? that looks like a photoshop pic lol


Photoshop? Are you kidding me?? That was a studio portrait I had done for my 50th birthday. Every year I do a birthday portrait. I'm old school and still use a studio photographer. I wanted to ask the photographer for a re-sitting, because I look so unhappy in the photo but I didn't want to pay for another sitting. Oh well, there's always next year. 

Romad- I can't help but notice you tell Kitten she is beautiful and that califishkeeper looks like a young Jimmy Page (I agree!) but no comments for my pic other than to say you almost spit coffee?? :|


----------



## LisaC144

I think you look beautiful, Kym. I especially like the button earrings and ruffled shirt. The ruffles make your eyes pop


----------



## Romad

That picture makes more than my eyes pop. Kym, there is no way that that woman is surfing anytime soon LOL. 

Maybe surfing the Depends aisle ..... but I digress.


----------



## LisaC144

Romad said:


> . Kym, there is no way that that woman is surfing anytime soon LOL.
> quote]
> 
> LOL!!


----------



## kitten_penang

if that really is you, you remind me of the sisters in the convent. strict but very loving inside :BIGwinky:


----------



## kitten_penang

Romad said:


> LOL Kym  That was a good way to start the morning. I almost choked on my first sip of coffee.
> 
> Kitten, you are beautiful.
> 
> And CaliforniaFishkeeper you remind me of a young Jimmy Page. Very handsome!




aww... thanks :BIGangel:


----------



## aunt kymmie

kitten_penang said:


> if that really is you, you remind me of the sisters in the convent. strict but very loving inside :BIGwinky:


Kitten, does your leg feel REALLY loooooong? I was pulling it big time. Here's me, plus a pic of Eileen and me (I'm on the left) outside the Scripps Birch Aquarium when we visited there this year.


----------



## LisaC144

Yes, but now Kymmie has an elbow just about the size of her head ;-) Kymmie, how's that elbow coming along?


----------



## aunt kymmie

Much better, thanks for asking! Still can't surf as if I banged it that would be a huge set back. I need this sucker to heal! Update pic with both elbows for comparison:


----------



## kitten_penang

i knew it!!!! my toes were itchy :jester: i was wondering how the lady in the pic could go surfing both the surf and the hot dudes in skirts lol pretty much scared the crap out of them but it will make a good youtube video though.


----------



## willow

kitten you are so pretty:-D
i may one day post a picture,katie has seen me.;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie

willow said:


> kitten you are so pretty:-D
> i may one day post a picture,katie has seen me.;-)


Lainey, I could have sworn I saw a pic of you and your grandson. Didn't I??


----------



## dfbiggs

Kelso said:


> Angel! You look my age! And that's definitely a compliment!
> 
> Here's a few from my recent escapade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me...and that's one big waterfall.


That looks so much like Black Waterfalls WV...


----------



## Inga

Is there a picture of Byron on here anywhere? I just really need to know what that man looks like. I have a mental picture, I want to see how close I am.  Kymmie, you look just how I pictured you.  Cute gal.


----------



## iamgray

Ok people have posted such nice pictures of themselves, I feel like I should make more of an effort to post one where I DON'T look like a drunken buffoon. :lol:

Unfortunately I have issues with having my picture taken, so here's the closest one to normal that I could find... if "normal" means "terrified of this ice cream cone."

And... I'm not gonna lie. I'm probably drunk in this picture too... that's just what happens sometimes.


----------



## iamgray

And... holy cow, Kymmie... you're freakin' ripped! I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## aunt kymmie

iamgray said:


> And... holy cow, Kymmie... you're freakin' ripped! I'm a bit jealous.


Don't be jealous, just come out to Southern California and surf with me for a few weeks and you too, will be ripped.

I love this picture of you much better, iamgray. Inga, same both ways, thanks. 

We have to get Byron to post a pic. I've seen one of him hiking up in Vancouver, he looks exactly like someone I would be good friends with, so I am glad I am. 

C'mon everybody, post your pics!!


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper

aunt kymmie said:


> Don't be jealous, just come out to Southern California and surf with me for a few weeks and you too, will be ripped.
> 
> I love this picture of you much better, iamgray. Inga, same both ways, thanks.
> 
> We have to get Byron to post a pic. I've seen one of him hiking up in Vancouver, he looks exactly like someone I would be good friends with, so I am glad I am.
> 
> C'mon everybody, post your pics!!


You should teach me how to surf.


----------



## aunt kymmie

CaliforniaFishkeeper said:


> You should teach me how to surf.


Tempting, where do you live??


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper

aunt kymmie said:


> Tempting, where do you live??


Riverside right now, but I grew up in Huntington Beach. It's not hard for me to get out there.

And yeah, I know. I grew up in HB, and can't surf.


----------



## aunt kymmie

CaliforniaFishkeeper said:


> Riverside right now, but I grew up in Huntington Beach. It's not hard for me to get out there.
> 
> And yeah, I know. I grew up in HB, and can't surf.


Well, HB is so darn crowded out in the lineup...not the place to learn! If you ever make it down to Carlsbad, give me a shout.


----------



## kitten_penang

thanks willow..maybe after you've post your pic we can go surfing with aunt kymmie :welldone:


iamgray your so funny :lol:


----------



## willow

kymmie i think i sent you my picture because you are right
it was with me and my grandson. ;-)


----------



## iamgray

aunt kymmie said:


> Don't be jealous, just come out to Southern California and surf with me for a few weeks and you too, will be ripped.


heheh I bet I don't have the balance or upper body strength to pull of surfing... but maybe someday! I tried snowboarding a couple winters ago and it was awful (ok..._ I_ was awful) so I imagine I'd be just as good at surfing, however maybe it wouldn't hurt so much because I'd be falling into water rather than onto cold, hard packed snow.



> I love this picture of you much better, iamgray.


thanks kymmie! A friend told me yesterday that I make a certain uncomfortable look without realizing it when I walk past children (I'm not someone who HATES children... I just really don't like them)... he tried to mimick my face, and I think it's pretty much the face I'm making in that picture hehe.


----------



## iamgray

kitten_penang said:


> iamgray your so funny :lol:


Funny... looking? :-D


----------



## Lupin

Romad said:


> I haven't proven it scientifically but I'm pretty sure I can gain a pound just looking at ice cream.
> 
> You look pretty thin to me.


I guess you should really see me in person.:-? Thin? Not so much. The pics don't do justice and I've been gaining since I graduated college.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> I guess you should really see me in person.:-? Thin? Not so much. The pics don't do justice and I've been gaining since I graduated college.


Fatty Fatty Boom Ba Lattie, post a recent pic!


----------



## Spooki

This is me and these are my little buddies, Toki and Gizmo. I don't currently have any fish due to lack of space and living on the 5th floor of an old building that hasn't had a level floor since Hoover was in office. Although, working in a pet shop with over 100 tanks and well over 200 species sure makes up for it @[email protected]


----------



## aunt kymmie

Spooki said:


> This is me and these are my little buddies, Toki and Gizmo. I don't currently have any fish due to lack of space and living on the 5th floor of an old building that hasn't had a level floor since Hoover was in office. Although, working in a pet shop with over 100 tanks and well over 200 species sure makes up for it @[email protected]


Wow, is that your real hair?? Wild in a nice way.


----------



## Spooki

It's not real, it's 3 lbs of kanekalon and human hair. It's a bit much to get a job with so i settled with fake, but it actually works out best this way. My natural hair is really, really, really thin and fine and not conducive to my love of big crazy hair. This is the real mop, teased, dyed and fried... I'm a habitual hair abuser. It's not black any more though, dark auburn.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Spooki said:


> I'm a habitual hair abuser.


LOL, me too!!


----------



## Tomsk

Im more of a non-habitual hair abuser.I havent had mine cut or trimmed in 20 years :roll:.

Tomsk


----------



## willow

Tomsk said:


> Im more of a non-habitual hair abuser.I havent had mine cut or trimmed in 20 years :roll:.
> 
> Tomsk


 
20 years :shock: wozers that's long. !!


----------



## kitten_penang

i am grey
this is what i meant by funny =)

Unfortunately I have issues with having my picture taken, so here's the closest one to normal that I could find... if "normal" means "terrified of this ice cream cone.


----------



## Garfisher

me with a 31" pike i caught this spring;


----------



## aunt kymmie

I never knew Pikes were such cool looking fish. Catch & release or dinner??


----------



## Garfisher

released it, dont usually eat the fish i catch


----------



## purplelicorice




----------



## purplelicorice

Picasa Web Albums - 11412661131823976... - OregonOutdoors

there are a few pics in this album of me (David)


----------



## Garfisher

welcome to the forum


----------



## Romad

purplelicorice said:


> Picasa Web Albums - 11412661131823976... - OregonOutdoors
> 
> there are a few pics in this album of me (David)


Really nice pics David. Welcome to the forum. 

What you were holding up for the camera in I think the 4th pic?


----------



## aunt kymmie

Romad said:


> Really nice pics David. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What you were holding up for the camera in I think the 4th pic?


Welcome to TFK, David, glad to have you on board. 
Actually, I think it is the 6th pic where you are holding something. What is it??


----------



## kitten_penang

juvi pike.those buggers get huge 0.0


----------



## Garfisher

yea a pike here in the low 30's (inches) is about the average size of them, they do get bigger though. On the body of water I fish however, the minimum size to keep a muskie is 54" (to obviously protect them from overfishing):shock:


----------



## purplelicorice

a live snail, thats what I was holding.


----------



## purplelicorice

thanks everyone, hello again. Oregon is great place to live.


----------



## kitten_penang

Garfisher said:


> yea a pike here in the low 30's (inches) is about the average size of them, they do get bigger though. On the body of water I fish however, the minimum size to keep a muskie is 54" (to obviously protect them from overfishing):shock:


now thats what i call a predator :shock:


----------



## iamgray

kitten_penang said:


> i am grey
> this is what i meant by funny =)
> 
> Unfortunately I have issues with having my picture taken, so here's the closest one to normal that I could find... if "normal" means "terrified of this ice cream cone.


 
Heheh, thanks! :-D


----------



## kitten_penang

:BIGhappy:


----------



## aunt kymmie

iamgray said:


> Heheh, thanks! :-D


Hey, is that a pic of your back with the tat?? I can't make out the entire saying, what is it??


----------



## thefishboy

Well this is me.............


----------



## willow

hay there,great to see you. :-D


----------



## thefishboy

Why thank you lol thought it was time to show my face!


----------



## willow

i think a couple of people have seen me on here,
i showed one of me dressed up for halloween,don't know where
that picture is.


----------



## thefishboy

We wanna see!!


----------



## doggyhog




----------



## iamgray

aunt kymmie said:


> Hey, is that a pic of your back with the tat?? I can't make out the entire saying, what is it??


Yep, that's my back... the line is from "Can't Stop" by Red Hot Chili Peppers. it says "your image in the dictionary, this life is more than ordinary."


----------



## willow

@ iamgray very nice Ink !!

@ doggyhog
gosh that dog is nearly as tall as you. :lol:

still can't find my halloween piccie :dunno:


----------



## Lupin

Turned red in one of my classmate's birthday debut last Tuesday when I drank beer. Not really tanned or dark complexioned. I'm fair complexioned but we Asians do turn very red easily when we drink alcohol.


----------



## AlexBurnsRed

This would be me, and my little schnookums Jack


----------



## thefishboy

UR secind pic lupin u sed u were photo shy!!
Haha nice pic!!!! Luv the lizard!


----------



## Lupin

thefishboy said:


> UR secind pic lupin u sed u were photo shy!!


I used to be. Hehe... I have dozens of pics of me celebrating in parties and drinking sessions but I don't want to post everything here.:lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> I'm fair complexioned but we Asians do turn very red easily when we drink alcohol.


Who would have ever thought you would have something in common with the peri-menopausal woman?? :lol:

Love ya, Lupes! ;-)


----------



## SeaHorse

HI All. Here I am. (hope this works.)


----------



## Lupin

aunt kymmie said:


> Who would have ever thought you would have something in common with the peri-menopausal woman?? :lol:
> 
> Love ya, Lupes! ;-)


 OMG! What the heck, oh you evil bad ass woman, you!:shock:

Nice to see ya, Jakie.:mrgreen:


----------



## Plumkin

these are older from my myspace and my facebook 











and my and my fiance that got me back into the hobby of fish


----------



## Lupin

Wow! I haven't seen any girl wearing crop tops lately! :shock2:


----------



## Romad

That's some crazy hair in the first two pics. I love it. How did you get those stripes so perfect?


----------



## HMlairy

Me wearing my groovy new hat... Next to a shed...


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> OMG! What the heck, oh you evil bad ass woman, you!:shock:
> 
> Nice to see ya, Jakie.:mrgreen:


:lol: You always leave yourself wide open for my puns, Lupin!! :lol:

Nice to meet you Jackie!

Plumpkin, I LOVE the zebra (tiger?) hair! That must have cost a fortune to maintain. 
Alex, your lizard is adorable, I can't decide who is cuter, you or the lizard!
HMlairy, cool groovy hat, lol. Nice to meet you! (Is that a reggae Elmo??)


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> Wow! I haven't seen any girl wearing crop tops lately! :shock2:


I guess you missed my pics, quite a few pages back. :-(


----------



## Plumkin

Lupin said:


> Wow! I haven't seen any girl wearing crop tops lately! :shock2:


Dont I look a lil flat chested? I'm a boy LOL!! :-D


----------



## Plumkin

Romad said:


> That's some crazy hair in the first two pics. I love it. How did you get those stripes so perfect?


 
I used medical tape and a make up brush and just dapd it into the lines hoped it would turn out and to my surprize it did !


----------



## HMlairy

It's actually a monkey face


----------



## Romad

Plumkin said:


> I used medical tape and a make up brush and just dapd it into the lines hoped it would turn out and to my surprize it did !


Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Romad

HMlairy said:


> It's actually a monkey face


Just assumed it was a fish hat :wink:


----------



## Plumkin

Romad said:


> Nice job :thumbsup:


 
thanks! ;-)


----------



## Grimmjow

CaliforniaFishkeeper said:


> I have my medical license in California so it's not TECHNICALLY illegal. People get butthurt though, ya know?


Tell me more of this license.


----------



## Lupin

aunt kymmie said:


> I guess you missed my pics, quite a few pages back. :-(


LMAO! Where are they?:lol:



Plumkin said:


> Dont I look a lil flat chested? I'm a boy LOL!! :-D


:BIGshame:


----------



## Inga

What? Still no Byron pictures? Come on Byron, I need to know. I can still picture you in my head.


----------



## Lupin

Inga said:


> What? Still no Byron pictures? Come on Byron, I need to know. I can still picture you in my head.



How does he look in your head?:lol: Let me see...I see him in his 40's, brown moustache quivering as he speaks, nerdy glasses and brown hair tufts.


----------



## willow

Lupin said:


> How does he look in your head?:lol: Let me see...I see him in his 40's, brown moustache quivering as he speaks, nerdy glasses and brown hair tufts.


LMAO

nice pictures everyone.:-D


----------



## Grimmjow

I see him as a thinned down santa clause in his study with one of those lamps with a green shade, reading a question in a thread then searching his walls of fish and plant books and licking his index finger to turn the page.


----------



## Lupin

WILLOW!!! How are you?:BIGkissy: :yourock:


----------



## Lupin

Grimmjow said:


> I see him as a thinned down santa clause in his study with one of those lamps with a green shade, reading a question in a thread then searching his walls of fish and plant books and licking his index finger to turn the page.


HAHAHA!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## willow

Lupin said:


> WILLOW!!! How are you?:BIGkissy: :yourock:


yeah,i'm just fine and dandy thankie very muchie for asking.
how are you these days.:thankyou:


----------



## Lupin

willow said:


> yeah,i'm just fine and dandy thankie very muchie for asking.
> how are you these days.:thankyou:


Doing well. Better than before the breakup.:mrgreen: Hate to say it but the ex thinks I'm her destined husband despite being her first boyfriend. She was right in making a hunch she's a nagger.:rofl:

I'm awaiting party invitations since my girlfriends (not really girlfriend by relationship standards but rather friends) passed the exams for nursing licensure. I needed night outs anyway. None since more than a month ago. Sad I know.lol


----------



## willow

i've been out less than you. !!
i'm going out with the girls from school next week though,first time in ages.:-D
we have reunions a couple of times a year,but we decided to break the mould
and meet up sooner.


----------



## Lupin

It isn't working for me. I hate organizing reunions now. I've organized a total of almost 10 last year from various schools. There are always fewer people than expected as they flake out fast before the day comes.:evil:


----------



## willow

have to say most of our lot have been great at turning up,except
when the weather has been girlie cold.
don't know if being told by old class mate that "you've aged really well" was what
i wanted to hear or not though :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> How does he look in your head?:lol: Let me see...I see him in his 40's, brown moustache quivering as he speaks, nerdy glasses and brown hair tufts.


Hey, the man hikes up and down mountains in Canada so I doubt he quiver as he speaks, :lol:
I see him in his sixties, with distinguished gray hair, with a kindly face and bearing, who loves all animal life and is a very caring person. I wonder whose more correct? Me or you??


----------



## Lupin

willow said:


> have to say most of our lot have been great at turning up,except
> when the weather has been girlie cold.
> don't know if being told by old class mate that "you've aged really well" was what
> i wanted to hear or not though :lol:


LOL! I prefer to hear, "You're still looking young!" But I'm baby-faced anyway.:mrgreen:



aunt kymmie said:


> Hey, the man hikes up and down mountains in Canada so I doubt he quiver as he speaks, :lol:
> I see him in his sixties, with distinguished gray hair, with a kindly face and bearing, who loves all animal life and is a very caring person. I wonder whose more correct? Me or you??


Wanna bet? :brow: Hey! My eyebrows quivered!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> It isn't working for me. I hate organizing reunions now. I've organized a total of almost 10 last year from various schools. There are always fewer people than expected as they flake out fast before the day comes.:evil:


What age group are you organizing these reunions for?? You need to organize for a "older" crowd. I find the older people get the more likely they are to attend. I love attending any of mine. No matter who we were in high school (jocks, geeks, nerds, stoners, stuck ups, surfers,etc) now everybody appreciates each other. All the differences just fade away; knowing that there's more behind you than in front of you pretty much lends itself to that type of atmosphere. 
(For my crop top pics you have to scroll back a few pages...I'm too lazy to do that for you!)

@ Willow- appreciate it! Anytime someone tells me I've aged well, I love it! 
"You've aged well" doesn't sound as great as saying, "You look great!" but it's still conveying the the intention and meaning are the same. A rose is a rose...

Which reminds me, Ms. Lainey- for the longest time Lupes would NEVER post his pic but now he has happily posted. You are so overdue to give us a pic!! :brow:


----------



## willow

aunt kymmie said:


> Hey, the man hikes up and down mountains in Canada so I doubt he quiver as he speaks, :lol:
> I see him in his sixties, with distinguished gray hair, with a kindly face and bearing, who loves all animal life and is a very caring person. I wonder whose more correct? Me or you??


with smilie eyes.
i win.


----------



## aunt kymmie

willow said:


> with smilie eyes.
> i win.


You do, add those smilie eyes to my description and we've nailed Byron to a "T". :-D

(I like how you ignored my request for a pic???)


----------



## willow

what from me......... you've seen apic already ?


----------



## Lupin

aunt kymmie said:


> What age group are you organizing these reunions for?? You need to organize for a "older" crowd. I find the older people get the more likely they are to attend. I love attending any of mine. No matter who we were in high school (jocks, geeks, nerds, stoners, stuck ups, surfers,etc) now everybody appreciates each other. All the differences just fade away; knowing that there's more behind you than in front of you pretty much lends itself to that type of atmosphere.
> (For my crop top pics you have to scroll back a few pages...I'm too lazy to do that for you!)
> 
> @ Willow- appreciate it! Anytime someone tells me I've aged well, I love it!
> "You've aged well" doesn't sound as great as saying, "You look great!" but it's still conveying the the intention and meaning are the same. A rose is a rose...
> 
> Which reminds me, Ms. Lainey- for the longest time Lupes would NEVER post his pic but now he has happily posted. You are so overdue to give us a pic!! :brow:


It's my generation, Kymmie. I told them we'll have another reunion when we grow gray hairs.:bluelaugh:

Yes yes! I grow more confident and get bolder (who knows I'll post daring half nude pics too!) as I grow old so I am happy to post my pics from time to time.:notworthy:


----------



## SeaHorse

The rest of us have not Willow!! 
Willow and Byron!! Pics needed..... and while we are on the subject of pics... how come many members do not have any pics in their aquarium logs? Blank, empty, nada, nothing.....! *Sigh*


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> It's my generation, Kymmie. I told them we'll have another reunion when we grow gray hairs.:bluelaugh:
> 
> Yes yes! I grow more confident and get bolder (who knows I'll post daring half nude pics too!) as I grow old so I am happy to post my pics from time to time.:notworthy:


Half nude pics?? :shock: I don't believe it for a minute. You're too much of a gentleman, and too shy to boot.


----------



## Lupin

aunt kymmie said:


> Half nude pics?? :shock: I don't believe it for a minute. You're too much of a gentleman, and too shy to boot.


I'll try...lmao As soon as I am confident enough to do that.:brow:


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey




----------



## aunt kymmie

I'm not sure who's cuter, you or that monkey, EBJD! What kind of monkey it that?? It's adorable! (you are too )


----------



## Inga

Jakiebabie said:


> The rest of us have not Willow!!
> Willow and Byron!! Pics needed..... and while we are on the subject of pics... how come many members do not have any pics in their aquarium logs? Blank, empty, nada, nothing.....! *Sigh*


 
Right? At least I have pictures in my log. They may not look anything like my tanks do now but... they are there.  

Willow and Byron, Willow and Byron, Willow and Byron. Do you think they can hear me chanting?


----------



## aunt kymmie

Inga said:


> Right? At least I have pictures in my log. They may not look anything like my tanks do now but... they are there.
> 
> Willow and Byron, Willow and Byron, Willow and Byron. Do you think they can hear me chanting?


Ya hear that Willow?? Get on it! 
Byron does not visit Off Topics much, if at all. I'll let him know we want a pic. ;-)


----------



## willow

here's me nothing special and i hold no responsibility to any damage of comp screens ok. !


----------



## Lupin

OMG! You're pretty, Willow!


----------



## willow

aww thanks  

now you get to see the goofball behind the posts.


----------



## Lupin

A cute goofball.:brow:


----------



## Romad

Yay!! Finally a pic. of the elusive Willow. I don't know why it took you so long. You're very photogenic.

:redyay: :redyay:


----------



## willow

Lupin said:


> A cute goofball.:brow:





Romad said:


> Yay!! Finally a pic. of the elusive Willow. I don't know why it took you so long. You're very photogenic.
> 
> :redyay: :redyay:


why thank you guys. :-D


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

aunt kymmie said:


> I'm not sure who's cuter, you or that monkey, EBJD! What kind of monkey it that?? It's adorable! (you are too )


haha thanks and thats a Squirrel Monkey


----------



## willow

cute the both of you.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> OMG! You're pretty, Willow!


OMG, you are!! All this hesitation to post a pic and what for?? Look at you!! One hot mama!! 
:BIGkissy:


----------



## jeaninel

Hi Willow. Nice to see you! And who is that young man you're with?


----------



## willow

aww guys  you made me blush..
that young man is one of my grandsons. :love2: he'll be 5 soon,can't belive where the time goes.


----------



## Grimmjow

willow said:


> grandsons





willow said:


> _*grand*_sons





willow said:


> *grand*sons


I wouldnt have guessed.


----------



## Lupin

I would. She already told me that a few years back.:greenyay:


----------



## willow

you don't belive i have grand children lol i have three beautiful boys. :-D


----------



## jeaninel

willow said:


> aww guys  you made me blush..
> that young man is one of my grandsons. :love2: he'll be 5 soon,can't belive where the time goes.


He's adorable.

I remember you mentioning your grandchildren before. I must say though, I pictured you a bit older. You look so young to have grandchildren!


----------



## Lupin

Exactly, Jean.:greenyay:


----------



## willow

thanks,i'm 43 this year. :-D


----------



## SeaHorse

You see "grandma" does not mean old. I would kill to be 43 again. Still young enough to run and play and have lots of fun with them. My grand child is currently a 4 legged one. Willow you are beautiful!!


----------



## underh2o

*What a Great Idea!! Just found this post!! *


----------



## aunt kymmie

Hey There, nice to see you, underh2o!!


----------



## willow

hi there


----------



## Lupin

I don't think I ever posted this pic here yet. Last January 23 for festival. Same day I broke up with ex.:crazy:


----------



## Lupin

Something is seriously wrong with me. I feel teary-eyed just looking at the old pics. Sentimentality just runs bone deep in me. I need air in my head for this. Ugh!


----------



## underh2o

*Hi Lupin, Aunt Kimmie, Willow!!!*


----------



## Lupin

Hello, bro! How are you? :smile:


----------



## underh2o

*Hey doing greattt! Good to put a face with the name!!* *Jack*


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is a photo of me at work....pretty much where I live.


----------



## Romad

Lupin said:


> Something is seriously wrong with me. I feel teary-eyed just looking at the old pics. Sentimentality just runs bone deep in me. I need air in my head for this. Ugh!


Naw.. you're just a sweet guy. Time heals all wounds so hang in there. It gets better.


----------



## LisaLB24

My little family! This pic is about a year old. How sad is it that the only decent pic of us is a year old?!


----------



## Lupin

aunt kymmie said:


> Actually, I wish I had that parrot's toungue. I wish I knew how to do a youtube of her singing, laughing & crying like a baby. It's a riot, but not when you have a headache. LOL
> 
> Ok, here it is: (Remember what your mother taught you: If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all)  And please bear in mind that nearly everyone who visits this aquarium poses for this photo's silly background!


Now I see the sharky ate you.:shock:



aunt kymmie said:


> If you go back and weed through the 60 odd pages of this thread there is a pic of me, and one of Willow. Too lazy for that? Well, ok then. Here's a recent pic of me, sorry for my scowl, I was having a bad day.


You know I thought before that was you.:rofl:


----------



## Lupin

LisaLB24 said:


> My little family! This pic is about a year old. How sad is it that the only decent pic of us is a year old?!


What a beautiful family! :-D Where's this taken?


----------



## Christemo

Me and the boy at an Eagles game.


----------



## LisaLB24

Destin Beach, Florida. That baby is now an 18 month old tyrannical toddler!


----------



## Lupin

How time flies fast!:blink:

Nice to see you, Christine! You two look good together. :mrgreen:


----------



## willow

hello,hello,nice to see you all.


----------



## Inga

Still no appearance from Byron? Darn, I am so disappointed.  I just really want to see if who I picture is even close to how he looks.


----------



## Lupin

Did you PM him, Inga? :mrgreen: You know it took me 4 years to post my pic.:crazy:


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics, everyone!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Inga said:


> Still no appearance from Byron? Darn, I am so disappointed.  I just really want to see if who I picture is even close to how he looks.


Yep, pm him, I'll know he'll post one. Send him this link in your PM.


----------



## willow

Lupin;602094[COLOR=green said:


> You know it took me 4 years to post my pic.:crazy:[/COLOR]


 
i think it's taken me about the same time,if not longer.


----------



## Inga

aunt kymmie said:


> Yep, pm him, I'll know he'll post one. Send him this link in your PM.


 
I did PM him and he said he will look for a picture to add. :-D He also said that I was the second person to PM him last night. ha ha Poor guy is going to feel hounded. Can't wait to see if how he looks is how I have been picturing. It is always so nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## Lupin

Wouldn't be surprised if he does have a long mustache and beard quivering.:brow:


----------



## iamgray

Inga said:


> I did PM him and he said he will look for a picture to add. :-D He also said that I was the second person to PM him last night. ha ha Poor guy is going to feel hounded. Can't wait to see if how he looks is how I have been picturing. It is always so nice to put a face to a name.


Ok... i guess i will admit guilt here. I pm'd him too. :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if he does have a long mustache and beard quivering.:brow:


Nope, I bet he looks exactly like I have described. ;-)


----------



## Byron

Well, you asked for it :shake: , so don't blame me if these photos cause your PC screens to implode.:BIGwinky:

I honestly do not have many photos of myself, so I've dug through my archives and come up with a few taken over the years. The first two are from 1994, when someone took a couple photos of me when I was in Stanley Park. When I lived in the West End of Vancouver, I used to spend hours in Stanley Park, working with the squirrels. It was quite amazing what could be done; I taught some to go in my pockets, one rubbed noses, one sat on my shoulder as I walked around...it was quite an experience.

Next photos are of me with dogs, my neighbour Anne's. The first was taken 5 years ago by her son Daniel who was then living with her prior to his marriage; he had two retrievers, Moxie (sitting) and Mogul. Mogul absolutely loved me, he was an amazing dog. Both are gone now, Moxie was 8 and Mogul 10; health issues took them. We were under the tree in my front yard for that photo.

Next up is Anne's present dog Ricco, a black standard poodle, who stays with me when she is away. This photo was taken a year ago when we were out on one of the Equestrian trails during the winter. The last photo is Ricco sitting in "his" seat when he is in my car, and he's wearing my cap on this occasion.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Great pics, Byron! I'm glad you finally posted some.


----------



## Lupin

So I lost the bet, Kym? :evil:


----------



## Inga

Lupin said:


> So I lost the bet, Kym? :evil:


 
The bet?



Thanks for posting the pictures Byron. You are a very handsome man so stop teasing that you might break the PC's and such. Looks like you have had some very unique experiences with the squirrels. Had one jumped on my shoulder, I would have likely messed myself and run screaming from the park.  

On the equestrian trails... Do you ride or just hike through on foot? You do look much like I would have thought though for some reason, I thought you might be a little older. Looks like you enjoy dogs, why none of your own? Just curious, you don't need to answer that if you don't wish. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Byron

Inga said:


> The bet?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures Byron. You are a very handsome man so stop teasing that you might break the PC's and such. Looks like you have had some very unique experiences with the squirrels. Had one jumped on my shoulder, I would have likely messed myself and run screaming from the park.
> 
> On the equestrian trails... Do you ride or just hike through on foot? You do look much like I would have thought though for some reason, I thought you might be a little older. Looks like you enjoy dogs, why none of your own? Just curious, you don't need to answer that if you don't wish. Thanks again for posting.


I am 60, almost 61 in another month, and those photos go back a few years. The one with Ricco is last year I think.

I hike the trails. I encounter horses now and then--and bears and deer too. Cougar are about but I have not seen one. Came across a pair of deer one day, resting under an old roof in a clearing, photo attached.

I'd like a dog, but it is a commitment--in money more than time. Several of my friends have gone through health problems with their dogs that have cost thousands of dollars. Can't afford that, the fish are bad enough:lol:.

I have squirrels around the neighbourhood, but they are more shy of people than they were in the park. There is a gray one that in the summer when my study doors are open to the back garden will come in and sit up on the desk beside me, and a black one comes to the door and I can feed him too. I have a couple photos of the gray one on the desk, not very good photos because of the light, but one's attached.

Byron.


----------



## iamgray

Great pics, byron! Thanks for posting!


----------



## cjayBetta

Myself My husband and Daughter










Myself and my daughter : More recent


----------



## willow

your daughter is beautiful  nice to see you.

Byron.....have you ever been on the telly ? you look familiar !


----------



## Byron

willow said:


> your daughter is beautiful  nice to see you.
> 
> Byron.....have you ever been on the telly ? you look familiar !


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## cjayBetta

Thankz  Shes a doll


----------



## Inga

Byron said:


> I am 60, almost 61 in another month, and those photos go back a few years. The one with Ricco is last year I think.
> 
> I hike the trails. I encounter horses now and then--and bears and deer too. Cougar are about but I have not seen one. Came across a pair of deer one day, resting under an old roof in a clearing, photo attached.
> 
> I'd like a dog, but it is a commitment--in money more than time. Several of my friends have gone through health problems with their dogs that have cost thousands of dollars. Can't afford that, the fish are bad enough:lol:.
> 
> I have squirrels around the neighbourhood, but they are more shy of people than they were in the park. There is a gray one that in the summer when my study doors are open to the back garden will come in and sit up on the desk beside me, and a black one comes to the door and I can feed him too. I have a couple photos of the gray one on the desk, not very good photos because of the light, but one's attached.
> 
> Byron.


Oh man, I hear you on the financial commitment to pets. I have dogs (always have) I actually ran a small Rottweiler rescue out of my home for some time. 4 weeks ago, My dog had a surgery that from start to finish has cost me almost $5,000. I can't afford that either but... I couldn't let him go. He came to me as a rescue just weeks before I was diagnosed with Cancer. He was meant to be a foster dog and be re-homed but due to my illness, it didn't happen that way.

He ended up being my therapy and companion and I didn't have the energy to work on re-homing him. He became a permanent member of my small family. When it came to him needing surgery, I HAD to find a way. I got a small grant from a rescue that I work with and will be paying the rest over time. Needless to say, once you have had Cancer, you don't usually have much left in the bank. At least I sure don't. 

The picture of the squirrel in the house is amazing. I think they are very cute but for some reason over the past years, I have developed almost a phobia of rodents. It is irrational and not sure why it has gotten so bad over the years. It started out with a mouse running down my arm when I was reaching up on a shelf in the stable. I screamed, ran and gouged my arm open. This fear just seems to get worse and worse. I actually break into a sweat and have all I can do to not hyper ventilate. 

The weird thing is, I think they are very very cute. If I see them in their cages at the pet stores, I find them fascinating, I just can't have them close to me without glass in between. Silly, isn't it?

I love the deer picture. One of the best things about riding the horses in the woods (something I used to do PRE Cancer) was all of the wildlife one would see. Animals must have caught the smells of the horses before that of the human and we were able to get very very close.


----------



## Lupin

willow said:


> your daughter is beautiful  nice to see you.
> 
> Byron.....have you ever been on the telly ? you look familiar !


He has a doppelganger? :lol:


----------



## willow

and what in the world may i ask is one of those ? ?


----------



## cjayBetta

The celebrity you look like. Go to doppleganer.com to find yours... its kinda fun


----------



## willow

thanks for that.:-D


----------



## dfbiggs

I guess we were all wrong about Byron. I thought he would look more like Marty Stouffer..lol


----------



## iamgray

Extreme closeup of my face with straggly hairs across my forehead. WOOHOO!

Hehehe... I had just gotten a haircut (chopped off 13"!!!!) and was messing around taking pictures of myself. This one makes me laugh. So I figured I should share. :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie

OMG, look at all the hair, just....gone! lol. 
I love the new 'do, it looks very cute on you!


----------



## iamgray

Thanks! That picture is over a year old now though... so the hair has grown back (not quite as long as it was before, though!) and I have been debating chopping it off again before summer... we'll see!


----------



## willow

cool pic..........you look a little like someone i've worked with.


----------



## ruby716




----------



## willow

hi


----------



## julialovesgouramis

This is me!


----------



## Romad

Hi Julia,

Great hat  Welcome to TFK.


----------



## willow

hi.
you have very pretty eyes. :-D


----------



## lunawatsername

wow... is it weird that ive been on this site for months and have never even seen this section that i can remember? o.o i never wanted to post a picture of myself on here because it seemed like it was just for the animals, but this seems fun 

here i am! (unable to take one serious pic, as usual!)


----------



## brokenrules69

me


----------



## aar1226

Hi everyone


----------



## willow

hi there.
looks nice,where're you ? :-D


----------



## willow

lunawatsername and brokenrules69
nice to see you guys :-D


----------



## Strand

Last year on the parents farm.

No I don't look like an old hillbilly _ALL_ the time.


















See!













I dig out a razor and some hair gel every now and then. 











The girlfriend:


----------



## willow

hello to both of you. :-D


----------



## Boredomb

*The only pic I have of myself LoL*

I never knew this thread existed. LoL I have always like the idea of posting a pic of yourself that way it gives the person a face behind the name. This is the only picture I have of myself. It was taken Fen. 2010. That's my daughter McKayla. She was less then a year old then. The second picture of her was taken a few weeks ago. She is now 2. She thinks she is a big girl now and needs no one to help her. LoL Though she thinks everyone else needs her help. She always "helps" me do water changes on my tanks. LoL Which is always fun.

Ps. Please excuse the mess. Mckayla was having a party with her grandma. LoL


----------



## willow

hi there,nice to see you.
McKayla is simply adorable , and i love the cheeky smile,she looks full of mischief lol
and as for mess,haha that's nothing,you should have seen my house when my grandsons
were here !!!:lol:


----------



## Boredomb

LoL she is full of all kinds of mischief! She doesn't usually smile that way. She was just being goofy cause of grandma being there. That day I was trying to snap pictures of the fish tank and she decided she had to have her pic taken. To say the least the pic was just meant to make her happy but turned out to be a cute pic.


----------



## Zman11683

*me*

its me


----------



## willow

well hi there. :-D


----------



## Romad

LOL Zman :wave:


----------



## Zman11683

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grimmjow

Don't mind the mess or the struggling look on my face from trying to keep my eyes open through the flash, but do be jealous of my batman gauges.


----------



## Santaclaws

This is my daughter and me in Cuba last Year Had a few that night lol


----------



## willow

nice to see you all. 
and talking of batman things.........hmmmm where did he go ?


----------



## patching11

Me and my husband


----------



## Lupin

Recent pic of me. 

Reunion with high school friends.









I still have to pull the rest for the wedding reception of my manager. Was wearing formal attire with necktie.lol


----------



## willow

looking well Lupes :-D


----------



## Twistersmom

Nice to see you Lupin!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Twistersmom said:


> Nice to see you Lupin!


Yes, it is, and nice to see you posting again!!


----------



## willow

talking of people posting,would be lovely to see katie again,i miss her so much. :-(


----------



## Lupin

Gracias! I'm more well toned nowadays though. Uh... I mean i look leaner.lol waist line fell from 33 to 29. Have 6 pack abs now, thanks to to my more aggressive training and sadly, diet.lol

how are you, folks?


----------



## willow

hay Mr,nice to see you.
i'm ok :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Lupin said:


> Have 6 pack abs now, thanks to to my more aggressive training and sadly, diet.


:brow: ...if one posts a statement like that one should be ready to post a pic..
it'll give us all something to :gossip: about!!


----------



## Lupin

A convention talking about my abs? Hahahaha! We should catch up soon, kym. Have lots of crazy stories about girls to share.lol

will post pic of me with bare chest when I am ready.lol


----------



## Lupin

What's more, I miss you, you loony kym. LOL!


----------



## Philnominal

I used to be on here all the time and never posted a pic so i figured why not now?

Me and my best friend, (yes im the one in pink)


----------



## willow

well hello there,nice to see yo both. :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie

Who doesn't love a man "strong" enough to handle wearing pink? Love it! I really like your photo too. Thanks for posting, philnominal. I wish EVERYONE would post pics in this thread. 

@ Lupin? Me, loony? Moi?? I've been SOOO busy and wish I could be here more often. Yes, we have many stories to share! You can talk about girls and I'll talk about my new rescue, a German Shepherd/Belgian Malinois mix. I know you have experience with the later breed (Toffee!) so you know why my hands are full. Hopefully I get some extra time to play around soon.


----------



## Lupin

Hello Kymmie!

Nice to hear from you again. Hahahaha! Thanks for the compliment.

Currently, Toffee is in my uncle's resthouse and I haven't seen him for almost a year already, It downright sucks because of lack of time. In April hopefully... The last time I visited him, it took 6 months before we finally met. He was quite delighted when he saw me. He stood up with a height of 5 feet.:shock:

Anyway, here's a good shot of our new cocker spaniel puppy, Twix. She's really hyperactive and requires a lot of grooming due to shedding.










Others are two minpins and a dobermann. Getting very old though with age range of 7-9 years.

I'm looking into getting a pug hopefully this April when summer arrives.

And a latest pic of me looking on as Twix strolls around the driveway. This is my first half nude shot by the way. I never took shots before that reveal most of my skin. Maybe on summer at the beach... I'm not tanned by the way. Way too pale in person. It's just the pic.


----------



## InvertPlanet

an older pic of me...

Thanks for the share Lupin 

AKA also known as J-P on MFK and the puffer forum


----------



## Lupin

You didn't tell me you are also from MFK. LOL! Nice to see you here, bro.


----------



## InvertPlanet

Thank you! =)

I like it here better... MFK.. well is MFK..

I stick to the puffer and inverts sections and help when I can.


----------



## BarbH

Here is a picture of me from when I did a polar plunge at the end of last month, and yes it was cold water temp was 38 and the air temp was about the same.


----------



## willow

invigorating Barb ? lol


----------



## BarbH

Definitly was an experience, but than it was all for a good cause raising money for Special Olympics. By choice I usually do not like getting cold ;-)


----------



## willow

i can't stand being cold,i'm a real warmth kinda person.


----------



## Romad

I just got a chill looking at the picture Barb. :yourock:


----------



## BarbH

willow said:


> i can't stand being cold,i'm a real warmth kinda person.


I am the same way honestly hate michigan winters gets too cold for me if I had my choice I would live some place where the temp stayed in the high 70's low 80's year round.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow

yes those temps would suit me just fine too. :-D


----------



## Canadian Fish

*Carving the Turducken*

We stuff hot italian sausage in our turducken too. Hmmm. 

Kind of a non sequitur on a fish forum.


----------



## willow

nice ink,and tasty dinner you have there.


----------



## Canadian Fish

willow said:


> nice ink,and tasty dinner you have there.


Thanks! We stuff hot italian sausage into the chicken cavity and between the birds to give it some extra kick. The leftovers make amazing soup!


----------



## willow

gosh that sound so delish :-D


----------



## eaturbyfill

Me on the left, my friend Jessica on the right.


----------



## willow

hello girlies. :-D


----------



## mommyandkids

Mommy, and one of the children


----------



## willow

hi there you two. :-D


----------



## jeaninel

I don't post as often as I used to but thought I post an updated pic (or two).


----------



## Romad

jeaninel said:


> I don't post as often as I used to but thought I post an updated pic (or two).


Hey there :wave: Really nice beach shot. Hope all is well with you.

I'm heading to San Diego for the first time (first time in CA) at the end of the month and can't wait. I sooooooooo need a vacation.


----------



## onefish2fish

Romad said:


> Hey there :wave: Really nice beach shot. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> I'm heading to San Diego for the first time (first time in CA) at the end of the month and can't wait. I sooooooooo need a vacation.


please stop at In and Out burger and order a double double animal style. just say those words and they will take care of the rest.


----------



## Romad

onefish2fish said:


> please stop at In and Out burger and order a double double animal style. just say those words and they will take care of the rest.


 
I will def. have to do that (I think). If it's too much, my bf will eat anything LOL. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jeaninel

Romad said:


> Hey there :wave: Really nice beach shot. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> I'm heading to San Diego for the first time (first time in CA) at the end of the month and can't wait. I sooooooooo need a vacation.


Hi Romad,
Yeah, that beach shot was taken in Cabo this past May. Have a great time in San Diego!


----------



## DreamingSmaller

*New here (will post an intro in a few...)*

Me out mtn biking back in June (theay I broke a front tooth...before the after,LOL :lol.










Me and my best riding bud on the VA Creeper trail a week earlier...


----------



## Romad

Hi Dreaming :wave:

Welcome to the forum. It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Canadian Fish

My three year old fishing for the first time. He caught a bunch of sunfish, mostly smaller than our silver dollars at home. He was mortified when we caught a bass later and ate it. After watching it being cleaned, he didn't want any part of it. Up until that trip he thought all fish were pets.


----------



## DreamingSmaller

Romad said:


> Hi Dreaming :wave:
> 
> Welcome to the forum. It's nice to meet you.


 
Thanks,and you as well my friend


----------



## willow

hello and welcome. :-D

Canadian fish what was going to be put put in there ?


----------



## Romad

Canadian Fish said:


> My three year old fishing for the first time. He caught a bunch of sunfish, mostly smaller than our silver dollars at home. He was mortified when we caught a bass later and ate it. After watching it being cleaned, he didn't want any part of it. Up until that trip he thought all fish were pets.


Awwwww... I get it about watching a fish being cleaned LOL. He's a real cutie - thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Canadian Fish

willow said:


> hello and welcome. :-D
> 
> Canadian fish what was going to be put put in there ?


That was the 125 gallon tank we planned on getting, we were making payments on it since May. However Friday a 220 gallon setup went on sale for $100 less than the 125, so we paid it off. They deliver it on Wednesday. Gonna try some balas and barbs, and some yoyos or clown loaches. This is the one we got (I liked the black better, but and extra 95 gallons for $100 less, couldn't resist)










I forgot to bring my camera to the store. This is two pics I found online, of the stand and the tank, stuck together with Paint. It's 72x24x30

Our current tanks are all brightly colored decorations and substrate. My son likes 'em. Gonna try to make this one more natural looking, black substrate and just rocks (real and fake), driftwood and plants for decorations. Going to try real plants for the first time (anubias and java fern). 

Counting down the days until Wednesday! After paying on it since May, now we're dying for it to get here now that it's paid for. 



Romad said:


> Awwwww... I get it about watching a fish being cleaned LOL. He's a real cutie - thanks for sharing the pics.


Thanks! He's our pride and joy! He's a big fan of fishkeeping, he'll be a pro when he grows up.We test our water at the fish store once a week after we do our water changes so he can go in and run around and look at all the fish.


----------



## willow

well i'd reallllly like to see pictures of the tanks you have,and this one
when you get it. :-D
and also you're little man is adorable.


----------



## Canadian Fish

willow said:


> well i'd reallllly like to see pictures of the tanks you have,and this one
> when you get it. :-D
> and also you're little man is adorable.


My camera takes lousy still pics of the aquariums, here are some videos which are clearer.

55 Gallon: The balas are temporary. They got a bunch in at my LFS last week and had them on for half price so I got them for when the big tank is cycled. They're tiny now, smaller than my mollies. We're getting a leopard bush fish for this tank on Wednesday. They've been in quarantine for the last two weeks. Cool fish! Very small right now so it won't be eating the serpaes. 






Same tank, but my peacock eel and frog make an appearance:






This is my 55 gallon Rainbowfish tank. It also has three moonlight gouramis that were added after the video was made. 






This ryukin goldfish passed away recently. The only thing in the tank now is an apple snail. It's an ugly tank. My wife like that stupid crocodile. I'm taking out the rest of the decorations, adding some driftwood and a heater and putting in a red tailed shark with no other fish. 






Our first tank that started it all. 20 Gallons.


----------



## liznkar

Hubby and I


----------



## willow

hello you two. :-D


----------



## Jodie Wan Kanoby

My Dream tank 220 gallons
P.S. I love those cute red shoes (in the photo above) Red shoes are my favorite!!


----------



## Canadian Fish

Luckily we had the same dream! This was Sept. 26

This is it now:










And we put our carpet back.


----------



## willow

:lol:can i come live with you guys lol


----------



## djembekah

hi! haven't posted in here before but been on the forum since February! here's my face with a different nose ring. People seem to like it so far!


----------



## Canadian Fish

Looks good Bekah!


----------



## willow

hi there.:-D


----------



## djembekah

thanks matt!

*waves at Willow* Hai!


----------



## Lupin

Lupin said:


> Hello Kymmie!
> 
> Nice to hear from you again. Hahahaha! Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Currently, Toffee is in my uncle's resthouse and I haven't seen him for almost a year already, It downright sucks because of lack of time. In April hopefully... The last time I visited him, it took 6 months before we finally met. He was quite delighted when he saw me. He stood up with a height of 5 feet.:shock:


I was quite wrong about my update of Toffee! :-( I thought he was alive during the time I posted this. He died three days before this from ingestion of rat poison while under the care of my uncle. Ugh! Rest in peace. :-(

Here are pics of two new pack members.

Jello - Chihuahua
Sorry about the blurred shot.











Diamond - Toy Poodle









Kymmie, I don't know if you are still online here but here's my bare chested pic as promised.;-)


----------



## willow

i want to re awaken this thread….by the powers of pressing a button ..coz i've been here forever :tease:

c'mon in newbies the waters just fine.
xxx


----------

